# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  Tim's Mortgage News / Rates and FAQ's

## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Jan 2, 2023 

*Prime Rate - 6.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *4.79%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *4.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *5.50%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *4.99%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *4.74% to 5.19%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *4.94% to 5.79%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *5.50% - 6.00%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Some common frequently asked questions:

1. Buying a home with 5% down - The 5% down payment guideline does not apply to just First Time Home Buyers. It is to anyone and everyone buying a Owner Occupied/ Principal Residence.

2. CMHC, Genworth, Canada Guarantee - to avoid these premiums (Default Insurance) being added to your mortgage, 20% down payment (equity) is required.

3. Maternity Income - Full salaried income for someone on maternity can be used for mortgage qualifying. Letter of employment is needed confirming annual salary amount and position is available for your return after maternity is over.

4. Amortization - note that currently 30 and 35 year amortizations are still available on conventional mortgages only. This means that there is minimum 20% down payment or equity in the property. 

5. Self Employed - this is a big area but will highlight income and down payment.
Option 1 - Verified Income - Can purchase with 5% down payment. Income used is 2 years NOA average.

Option 2 - Stated Income - Can purchase with 10% down payment. Income is declared based on a reasonability test for the type of job, industry, etc.

Self Employed--- it is never too early to start talking and planning with a mortgage professional. The sooner the better so that you understand all options and details.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Feb 3, 2014

3 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *3.09%**
5 Year Fixed - *3.19%*** 

Starting at:
4 Year ARM - *2.45%****
5 Year ARM - *2.50%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

If there are other rates that you are interested in, please post and I will respond.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 30 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Feb 10, 2014

3 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *3.04%**
5 Year Fixed - *3.15%*** 

Starting at:
4 Year ARM - *2.45%****
5 Year ARM - *2.50%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

If there are other rates that you are interested in, please post and I will respond.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 45 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## nickyh

I'm just curious, what are 7 and 10 fixed rates?

I need to renew next Jan so i'm wondering when i should seriously start looking for a new rate.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by nickyh_ 
> *I'm just curious, what are 7 and 10 fixed rates?
> 
> I need to renew next Jan so i'm wondering when i should seriously start looking for a new rate.*



Typically we start the renewal process 7 months out from maturity date. We start the process this early to review your needs and run through scenarios and options. 

We have the ability with limited lender(s) to hold rates 180 days prior to maturity at a slightly higher rate. However, this gives you some protection and worse case option -- if rates were to rise.

Below are 2 rates (current) with different rate holds:

*120 day Rate Hold*
7 Year @ *3.99%*
10 Year @ *4.39*

*180 day Rate Hold*
7 Year @ *4.44%*
10 Year @ *4.74*

July would be a good time to start considering renewal options. We would be happy to discuss the 7 & 10 rates with you at that time but also review other options that might save you extra $$$$.

----------


## Darkane

Tim curious about an open variable. Any info there?

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by Darkane_ 
> *Tim curious about an open variable. Any info there?*



There are 2 OPEN variable products worth noting, the others are much higher rate wise.

5 Year OPEN Mortgage @ Prime + 0.80%

HELOC @ Prime + 0.50%
NOTE: Prime = 3.00% 

There is special HELOC pricing @ Prime, available for Engineers (P.ENG), Medical Professionals...

----------


## Darkane

Thanks Tim. It's amazing how much the open variable has changed In 5 years. I had a prime -.5 from scotia as an open. Can't get that anymore lol

----------


## nickyh

> _Originally posted by TimLacroix_ 
> * 
> 
> July would be a good time to start considering renewal options. We would be happy to discuss the 7 &amp; 10 rates with you at that time but also review other options that might save you extra $$$$.*



July lines up perfectly with the timeline i had in mind.
I like the 5 year rate option, my husband was looking at a longer time frame so that was more for him than me, thanks for posting them though.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by Darkane_ 
> *Thanks Tim. It's amazing how much the open variable has changed In 5 years. I had a prime -.5 from scotia as an open. Can't get that anymore lol*



Yeah the Variable OPENs have changed quite a bit. Not as attractive anymore for them. The CLOSED variables have changed as well but are starting to come back especially with the spread between Variable and Fixed 5 years.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by nickyh_ 
> * 
> 
> July lines up perfectly with the timeline i had in mind.
> I like the 5 year rate option, my husband was looking at a longer time frame so that was more for him than me, thanks for posting them though.*



Your welcome the 5 year rates for 120 and 180 days are not bad but as I mentioned there are some strategies that can help you save $$$ regardless of term or rate you take.

----------


## TimLacroix

Did you know, you can be a *First Time Home Buyer again*?

Yes that is correct, you are considered a First Time Home Buyer again if you have not owned a home in the last 5 years.

The benefit for some is the ability to withdraw from their RRSP (up to $25,000) for a down payment.

Keep in mind that if you have already withdrawn from RRSP's before, the amount must already be paid back before withdrawing again.

*IMPORTANT*: If you are living with a boyfriend or girlfriend in a home that they own and then you both decide to buy together you are NOT considered a First Time Home Buyer if you buy together.

If you have questions please ask away!

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Feb 17, 2014

3 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *3.04%**
5 Year Fixed - *3.15%*** 

Starting at:
4 Year ARM - *2.45%****
5 Year ARM - *2.50%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

If there are other rates that you are interested in, please post and I will respond.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 45 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## JordanLotoski

Good to see the 5 year rate is down a bit :thumbs up:

----------


## pheoxs

Any update? Looks like somewhere in ontario is now offering 2.99 5yr fixed. Looks like things are gradually creepy downwards

http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/#!/content/1.2546527

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by pheoxs_ 
> *Any update? Looks like somewhere in ontario is now offering 2.99 5yr fixed. Looks like things are gradually creepy downwards
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/#!/content/1.2546527*



Hi Phoexs...

Not in Alberta... no 2.99% yet. The lender is a credit union in Ontario and currently is not offering these rates through brokers (yet)... just through the credit union directly.

There is pressure for rates to stay where they are... not to drop much lower than where they are now. Cheers.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Feb 24, 2014

3 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *3.04%**
5 Year Fixed - *3.15%*** 

Starting at:
4 Year ARM - *2.45%****
5 Year ARM - *2.50%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

If there are other rates that you are interested in, please post and I will respond.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 45 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Mar 3, 2014

3 Year Fixed - *2.79%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *3.04%**
5 Year Fixed - *3.09%*** 

Starting at:
4 Year ARM - *2.45%****
5 Year ARM - *2.50%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

If there are other rates that you are interested in, please post and I will respond.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 45 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## fayzed

Purely for selfish reasons but if you could just update the current rates and date in the first post it saves from scrolling  :Wink:

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by fayzed_ 
> *Purely for selfish reasons but if you could just update the current rates and date in the first post it saves from scrolling *



Consider it done... I was thinking about doing that as well. Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thanks Tim, that's easier. This way I see the updates as soon as the thread opens, and I can process that for a couple of seconds while the "first unread post" is loading.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Thanks Tim, that's easier. This way I see the updates as soon as the thread opens, and I can process that for a couple of seconds while the &quot;first unread post&quot; is loading.*



You're welcome. So does it make sense to still post at the end or just at the top of the thread?

I am still working out the kinks and understanding how the threads work. Thanks again for the feedback.

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by TimLacroix_ 
> * 
> 
> You're welcome. So does it make sense to still post at the end or just at the top of the thread?
> 
> I am still working out the kinks and understanding how the threads work. Thanks again for the feedback.*



I'd appreciate posting it in the newest comment as you were, then just updating the original post with the latest.

Then it bumps the thread, as well as lets people look back to see what interest rates are doing (like seeing the last few weeks are stable or rising or falling etc) but still has the latest in the original post.

----------


## TimLacroix

:thumbs up:  

Thanks for the feedback everyone... if there is anything else...

Please let me know.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My two cents, which isn't even worth a nickel these days with the rounding, is this: 
Write your update, include the date, post it as a new post, and cut and paste it into the first post as well. Any commentary probably belongs in the newest post.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Mar 10, 2014

3 Year Fixed - *2.79%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *3.04%**
5 Year Fixed - *3.09%*** 

Starting at:
3+ Year ARM - *2.45%****
5 Year ARM - *2.50%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

Call or PM for "UnPublished" rates or other term information.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 45 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Mar 17, 2014

2 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.97%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.94%**
5 Year Fixed - *3.09%*** 

Starting at:
3+ Year ARM - *2.45%****
5 Year ARM - *2.50%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

Call or PM for "UnPublished" rates or other term information.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 45 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Mar 24, 2014

2 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.87%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.94%**
5 Year Fixed - *3.04%*** 

Starting at:
3+ Year ARM - *2.45%****
5 Year ARM - *2.50%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

Call or PM for *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 45 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## TimLacroix

Wow...

4 Year Fixed dropped to 2.87% !! !!

----------


## TimLacroix

Another rate update coming.. waiting for the dust to settle. Will have update tomorrow before the weekend.

Be careful of the low low advertised rates. Don't get suckered into some of the low low rates as the restrictions may not be worth it.

It is best to discuss your needs and determine a full solution/ product that includes a rate.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week March 31 - April 4, 2014

2 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.87%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%**
5 Year Fixed - *2.99%*** 
5 Year Fixed - *3.09%* Pre-Approvals and 120 Day Holds

Starting at:
3+ Year ARM - *2.45%****
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.50%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 30 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 7, 2014

2 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.87%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%**
5 Year Fixed - *2.99%*** 
5 Year Fixed - *3.09%* Pre-Approvals and 120 Day Holds

Starting at:
3+ Year ARM - *2.45%****
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.50%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 30 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 14, 2014

2 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.87%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%**
5 Year Fixed - *2.99%*** 
5 Year Fixed - *3.09%* Pre-Approvals and 120 Day Holds

Starting at:
3+ Year ARM - *2.45%****
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.50%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 30 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week May 12, 2014

3 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.87%*

Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%**
5 Year Fixed - *2.99%*** 
5 Year Fixed - *3.09%* Pre-Approvals and 120 Day Holds

Starting at:
3+ Year ARM - *2.45% to 2.40%****
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.50% to 2.45%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*****

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details
** 30 day quick close
** Matures Nov 30, 2017 (not quite 4 year term)
*** Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 2, 2014

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.97%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.45% to 2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.45% to 2.40%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** 30 day quick close

5 Year VRM - *2.30%**

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 9,2014

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.97%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.45% to 2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.45% to 2.40%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** 30 day quick close

5 Year VRM - *2.30%**

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 16,2014

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.97%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.45% to 2.40%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** 30 day quick close

5 Year VRM - *2.30%**

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## tacsniper

I just like to thank Tim and his team for their exceptional service! They were able to answer all my questions. Best of all, they were quick to reply with email/phone calls. I highly recommend them for any beyonders looking for a mortgage broker.

-Eric

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by tacsniper_ 
> *I just like to thank Tim and his team for their exceptional service! They were able to answer all my questions. Best of all, they were quick to reply with email/phone calls. I highly recommend them for any beyonders looking for a mortgage broker.
> 
> -Eric*



Thank you Eric.  :thumbs up:  

Glad to be of assistance and we look forward to your mortgage burning party  :Clap:

----------


## woodywoodford

Hey Tim - what are your thoughts on these rumors of a rate increase? Word is inflation surprised the BoC and we may be in for a rate increase...

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *Hey Tim - what are your thoughts on these rumors of a rate increase? Word is inflation surprised the BoC and we may be in for a rate increase...*



IMO - I think we are still some time away form a rate increase by the Bank of Canada. I also believe that the information that gets relayed (by media) is more of hype to get people over thinking.

The banks and their economists have been doing this every year to get people to jump into pre-approvals and purchases faster than then may be ready!

From a timing perspective... I think we are still a year away from a rate increase, possibly in the spring of next year but likely a little long than that. 

If anyone is currently sitting in a variable, I would increase payments based on the current 5 year fixed or higher, depending on personal preference. 
NOTE: Take advantage of the current low rates to pay down debt... whether mortgage or other higher interest rate debts. 

These rates will not last for ever (been saying this for the past 3 years ... ha ha)... seriously they will go up. 

We currently have 2 strategies for managing your mortgage to minimize the impact in rate increases and to pay off your mortgage quicker.

----------


## fajita123

Hey Tim, 
What happens if you were to sell your current home partway into a fixed mortgage, but buy a new home under the same mortgage? Are there any penalties/fees in doing this?

Thanks.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by fajita123_ 
> *Hey Tim, 
> What happens if you were to sell your current home partway into a fixed mortgage, but buy a new home under the same mortgage? Are there any penalties/fees in doing this?
> 
> Thanks.*



In this situation you would have the option to port your mortgage to the new property. Note: each lender has a time frame for after the sale occurs to port the mortgage... usually 60, 90 + days on exception longer.

The transactions typically is this:
1- The penalty is applied at closing
2- Once you have secured a new property and the mortgage is ported, the penalty is reimbursed.
3- Fees, there are still normal fees for the closing, same as a purchase (legal, etc...)

For a port, please remember you and the property still need to qualify.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 30,2014

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.97%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.45% to 2.40%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** 30 day quick close

5 Year VRM - *2.30%**

* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

NOTE, rates are for Alberta. Some online rates may be lower but may be available in other provinces ONLY!! If you need rates for other provinces, please call or message.

----------


## austic

:Clap:  
Just want to give Kudos to Tim and his team. I know my deal had a lot more hiccups then most but Tim was always quick to answer my calls and went above and beyond to ensure we took possession when got possession when we were supposed to. My purchasing law firm even commented that he was quick and good at getting them what they needed. 
I would not hesitate recommending him to anyone that needs a mortgage broker. 

Cody 
 :Clap:

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 7,2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

2 Year - 2.34%
Available for qualified applications submitted before July 21st, 2014.

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.97%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.45% to 2.40%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** 30 day quick close
5 Year VRM - *2.30%**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 14,2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

2 Year - 2.34%
Available for qualified applications submitted before July 21st, 2014.

3 Year - 2.59%
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.97%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.45% to 2.40%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** 30 day quick close
5 Year VRM - *2.30%**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 21,2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.97%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.45% to 2.40%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** 30 day quick close
5 Year VRM - *2.30%**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week August 4,2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.45% to 2.40%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** 30 day quick close
5 Year VRM - *2.30%**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week August 18,2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

2 Year - 2.34% (120 day rate protection)

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% to 2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%** 30 day quick close
5 Year VRM - *2.25%**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

*NEW Rate Announcement*

2 Year Fixed at 2.34%... with 120 rate protection.

Owner Occupied and Rental Properties.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week September 2,2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

2 Year - 2.34% (120 day rate protection)

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% to 2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%** 30 day quick close
5 Year VRM - *2.25%**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week September 15,2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

2 Year - 2.34% (120 day rate protection)

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% to 2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%** 30 day quick close
5 Year VRM - *2.25%**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week September 22,2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%* - Renewal Nov 2017
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% to 2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** 30 day quick close
5 Year VRM - *2.25%**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week October 6,2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% to 2.30%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** 30 day quick close
5 Year VRM - *2.25%**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week October 20,2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% to 2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** Quick Close
5 Year VRM - *2.25%**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week October 27,2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% to 2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** Quick Close
5 Year VRM - *2.25**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week November 3, 2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% to 2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** Quick Close
5 Year VRM - *2.25**
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week November 17, 2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% to 2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%** High Ratio 
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.20** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.30** Conventional 
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week November 24, 2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% to 2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%** High Ratio 
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.20** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.30** Conventional 
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week December 1, 2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% to 2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%** High Ratio 
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.20** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.30** Conventional 
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## Bowen

Just wanted to give Tim a positive review for our recent home purchase. Tim and his team were professional throughout the whole process. We were pre-approved within minutes and closer to possession was a breeze. The lawyer had even commented on how unusually fast the documents were prepared in advance.

Tim was available to answer any questions I had no matter the time of day and I would not hesitate to refer him to anyone I know.

Thanks Tim!

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by Bowen_ 
> *Just wanted to give Tim a positive review for our recent home purchase. Tim and his team were professional throughout the whole process. We were pre-approved within minutes and closer to possession was a breeze. The lawyer had even commented on how unusually fast the documents were prepared in advance.
> 
> Tim was available to answer any questions I had no matter the time of day and I would not hesitate to refer him to anyone I know.
> 
> Thanks Tim!*



Thank you Bowen! Glad that you and Kim will be in you NEW home for the holidays. Have a great Christmas and New Year! ~Tim

----------


## G

I too recently used Tim for my mortgage needs. After being out of the mortgage game for a few years I was unsure what to look for. Tim provided us great service and knowledge on all the offerings out there. Possession date was smooth as can be. His whole team is on top of it all the time.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I just used Tim to renew my mortgage as well. He got me a great rate (better than expected), and was patient with my disorganized approach and endless questions. Good communication throughout, he was knowledgeable, and I would highly recommend him to anyone else looking to renew or obtain a new mortgage  :thumbs up: .

I should also add that I contacted him on very short notice (about a week before my renewal) and he went out of his way to make it work.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by G_ 
> *I too recently used Tim for my mortgage needs. After being out of the mortgage game for a few years I was unsure what to look for. Tim provided us great service and knowledge on all the offerings out there. Possession date was smooth as can be. His whole team is on top of it all the time.*







> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *I just used Tim to renew my mortgage as well. He got me a great rate (better than expected), and was patient with my disorganized approach and endless questions. Good communication throughout, he was knowledgeable, and I would highly recommend him to anyone else looking to renew or obtain a new mortgage .
> 
> I should also add that I contacted him on very short notice (about a week before my renewal) and he went out of his way to make it work.*



Thank you G & Mitsu3000gt for the review. Glad to hear that we were able to be a part of your home financing needs! Thank you and Welcome Home! ~Tim and team!

----------


## ducaudi

Tim and Krista were super helpful, were with me every step of the way. They stayed in contact with me when anything came up and helped ensure everything went smoothly when I took possession. Many thanks and gratitude to Tim and Krista!

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by ducaudi_ 
> *Tim and Krista were super helpful, were with me every step of the way. They stayed in contact with me when anything came up and helped ensure everything went smoothly when I took possession. Many thanks and gratitude to Tim and Krista!*



 :thumbs up:  Thank you ducaudi for the great review. Feedback is always appreciated...  :thumbs up:

----------


## gwill

Tim: I am curious why brokers are only advertising the 5 yr fixed at 2.89 when there are easily better rates out there. I mentioned on another thread about scotia bank messing around with my rate so i went elsewhere and was given less then the 2.89 your advertising.

Do you guys have restrictions on openly advertising different rates? I know my inbox is still getting hit from different lenders and they also only advertise the 2.89 5 yr fixed and nothing better.

----------


## w_man

I must have forgotten to come in here and leave a quick Thank You for Tim.

Earlier this year I contacted Tim for some advice on a renewal of a mortgage on my investment property in Canada, while I'm overseas. He ended up giving me a very honest and straight forward advice - even though his advice was not to purchase mortgage through him.

Great and honest guy! 

I'll certainly be forwarding your name to friends and family.

Cheers.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by gwill_ 
> *Tim: I am curious why brokers are only advertising the 5 yr fixed at 2.89 when there are easily better rates out there. I mentioned on another thread about scotia bank messing around with my rate so i went elsewhere and was given less then the 2.89 your advertising.
> 
> Do you guys have restrictions on openly advertising different rates? I know my inbox is still getting hit from different lenders and they also only advertise the 2.89 5 yr fixed and nothing better.*



Hi gwill, I have also PM'd you!

Thank you for the post and query/ comments! The reason why most brokers post the 2.89% rate is because it comes with full privileges and no restrictions/ conditions (fine print). 

NOTE: occasionally, there are lower rates than 2.89% when lenders offer promotional (quick close) rates... and these usually do not have restrictions either... other than the mortgage needs to close with 30-45 days. 

As for the other rates that we also advertise, such as 2.74% rates... these however have restrictions/ conditions that sometimes are not worth a consumers time as in the end, the cost is higher. ie: breaking the mortgage, issues with porting, not able to increase, etc... the penalty on these rates are as much as 3% of the mortgage balance.

The other aspect of rate is that NOT ONE RATE fits all! 

As part of our due diligence with each client is understanding their needs and potential goals... then discuss the pros and cons of each lender, rate, product, solution... 

gwill, please call or PM if you would like to discuss further... ~Tim

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by w_man_ 
> *I must have forgotten to come in here and leave a quick Thank You for Tim.
> 
> Earlier this year I contacted Tim for some advice on a renewal of a mortgage on my investment property in Canada, while I'm overseas. He ended up giving me a very honest and straight forward advice - even though his advice was not to purchase mortgage through him.
> 
> Great and honest guy! 
> 
> I'll certainly be forwarding your name to friends and family.
> 
> Cheers.*



Thank you w_man... you are correct, We won't do something just to do it... it has to make sense to you.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week December 8, 2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%** High Ratio 
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.20** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.30** Conventional 
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week December 15, 2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%** High Ratio 
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.20** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.30** Conventional 
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week December 22, 2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

3 Year ARM - 2.25% (Prime - 0.75%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%** High Ratio 
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.20** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.30** Conventional 
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## A2VR6

Just wanted to write a quick review on my experience with Tim and Krista. Tim was awesome throughout the whole purchase process and even kept me up to date on everything while he was on vacation!

Tim got me a great rate based on my needs and when we had to clear conditions in less than week, Tim was more than willing to step up to the plate to get it done. He also recommended me a great lawyer to handle the purchase and the sale of home.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by A2VR6_ 
> *Just wanted to write a quick review on my experience with Tim and Krista. Tim was awesome throughout the whole purchase process and even kept me up to date on everything while he was on vacation!
> 
> Tim got me a great rate based on my needs and when we had to clear conditions in less than week, Tim was more than willing to step up to the plate to get it done. He also recommended me a great lawyer to handle the purchase and the sale of home.*



Thanks for the testimonial "Chris"... hope I figured out the handle... LOL. Hope you guys are enjoying your new home... it was a pleasure to assist you! Merry Christmas...  :Smilie:

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week December 29, 2014 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

3 Year ARM - 2.25% (Prime - 0.75%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%** High Ratio 
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.20** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.30** Conventional 
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week January 5, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.49% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

3 Year ARM - 2.25% (Prime - 0.75%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.77%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.35%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%** High Ratio 
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.20** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.30** Conventional 
* Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## FYD524

Quick review for Tim:
Reached out to him here in November and the process to close was painless.

Like I think most other people do, I prefer services that are efficient and well executed. Tim and his team are responsive, professional, and available to help with questions whenever you need.

Great guy to deal with. Would recommend and use his services again.

- Colin

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by FYD524_ 
> *Quick review for Tim:
> Reached out to him here in November and the process to close was painless.
> 
> Like I think most other people do, I prefer services that are efficient and well executed. Tim and his team are responsive, professional, and available to help with questions whenever you need.
> 
> Great guy to deal with. Would recommend and use his services again.
> 
> - Colin*



Thanks Colin! Very much appreciate the kind words. Hope your family enjoyed the NEW place for the holidays!! Best wishes for 2015!!! ~ Tim & team!

----------


## TimLacroix

5 Year Bond Yield down again to start the week... currently sitting at 1.175%.

Could see some promotions this week? 

If you are looking to buy, refinance or renew (within 6 months)... reach out and we can protect you and monitor for rate/ product opportunities without multiple credit hits.

----------


## TimLacroix

5 Year Bond Yield is starting the day around 1.179% down from 1.275% a week ago. 

Oil is down to $45.38	and the Dollar is up slightly at $0.8373.

Not much movement on rates yet... some small promotions but nothing significant yet.

----------


## TimLacroix

OUCH! Bond Yield down again !!!!

5 Year Bond Yield is starting the day around 1.094% down from 1.275% a week ago. 

Oil is up slightly to $46.46 and the Dollar is sitting at $0.8364.

Interesting times...

----------


## sputnik

Interesting indeed. My mortgage is up for renewal in June.

----------


## BigMass

im predicting a rate cut by the end of the year. So long dollar. Buy what you need from the US now.

----------


## TimLacroix

We get to start the week with some rate and market updates!

5 Year Bond Yield still struggle and are starting the day around 1.072%.

Oil is down slightly to $47.85 and the Dollar is sitting at $0.8350.

Current Rates to Open Week January 19, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year - 2.59% (High Ratio only)
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

3 Year ARM - 2.25% (Prime - 0.75%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.30%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.35%*

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%** High Ratio 
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%** Conventional & High Ratio
5 Year VRM - *2.20** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.30** Conventional & High Ratio
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

TD Bank (TSX:TD) was quick to announce Wednesday it will maintain its prime interest rate at three per cent, noting that factors beyond the central bank influence its rates.

"Not only do we operate in a competitive environment, but our prime rate is influenced by the broader economic environment, and its impact on credit," the bank said in a statement.

** The other banks have not made any announcements yet about what their stand is on PRIME!

Prime is still 3.00%. Stay tuned...

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *What about other lenders like first national?*



These lenders like First National will be holding still as well. They usually follow the banks... 

Lenders were not prepared for the 0.25% cut so it will take time before any lenders make a change... if they make a change.

However, there is rumor / speculation that there may be another cut in April / May. Hmm... again I think this is a wait see as everyone has been wrong for quite a while.

If there is another cut then... I would definitely expect a cut to Prime.

Its a bit of a waiting game...

----------


## TimLacroix

Interesting article about BoC rate and Prime rate, posted in Financial Post 




> The whole point [of the cut from 1% to 0.75%] was for the banks to follow suit [and] stimulate spending. If they dont, then the Bank cut the rate for nothing, a former Finance official who now advises banks told the Financial Post.



Further into the article it mentions that if banks don't cut Prime, BoC may be forced to lower BoC rate again to get the banks to cut Prime




> If banks dont come to the conclusion that they need to cut their lending rates, observers say the Bank of Canada may act again and slash overnight interest rates further.
> 
> I think what you might see, if the banks dont pass on this cut, is the Bank of Canada will just lower rates again in the spring to force them to do it, said one banking source.
> 
> That view was backed up by research published Friday by Bank of America Merrill Lynch, which noted that the prime lending rate at banks typically moves in lockstep with Bank of Canada adjustments.
> 
> In our view, if banks fail to lower the prime rate, [Bank of Canada Governor Stephen] Poloz may be tempted to respond with another dose of policy easing, economist Emanuella Enenajor wrote in the report



It seems as though it is still a wait and see on whether someone lowers Prime before the next BoC meeting. The next 3 meeting dates are:
4 March
15 April* Monetary Policy Report published
27 May

----------


## roopi

Pretty ridiculous that when the BOC raises rates with 24 hours the banks have raised their rates but nothing now. More profits for the banks this way I guess.

----------


## blownz

I agree lol

But I also don't think lowering rates to encourage people to take on more debt is a good idea. Debt is too high already. And people won't use lower rates to help pay off debt, they will use it to load up on more debt. Sure spending money is good for the economy, but the longer the debt loads increase, the worse the correction will be when people finally do have to pay stuff off or rates do increase.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a bit hypocritical for the BOC to be worried about debt levels while holding interest rates low. That's like your drug dealer worrying about your addiction problem.

----------


## TimLacroix

RBC lowered its Prime rate to 2.85%, effective tomorrow Wednesday... announcement here!

Stay tuned for others to follow!

----------


## TimLacroix

Hi Beyonders, its been a busy week and have not had a chance to update rates. They have been changing daily with lenders... will have a full update Monday.

If you have questions or need current information, please PM, call or email. ~Tim

----------


## TimLacroix

It's an interesting Friday folks. 

Canada GDP shrinks on biggest factory drop in six years

Loonie tumbles this morning again to $0.7848.

Oil is up slightly to $45.43 but as we have all seen, gas at the pump is up about 0.10 cents per litre today.

And 5 Year Bond Yield is down again today to 0.629%. Based on this, we should see 5 year fixed rates around 2.20% or so... 

I will have a full rate update this weekend... for Monday morning. PM or call if you have questions in the meantime... thank you and have a great weekend everyone!

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week February 2, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*
3 Year ARM - *2.05%* (Prime - 0.80%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

5 Year Fixed - *2.74%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.69%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.84%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.28%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.38%** Conventional

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.59%** Conventional & High Ratio
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week February 9, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*
3 Year ARM - *2.05%* (Prime - 0.80%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

5 Year Fixed - *2.74%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.84%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.28%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.38%** Conventional

*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.59%** Conventional & High Ratio
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## codetrap

I got my new revised rate letter today. 2.25% effective Jan 28. That's a nice letter to open in the morning!

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week February 16, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*
3 Year ARM - *2.05%* (Prime - 0.80%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

5 Year Fixed - *2.74%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.84%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.25%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.59%** Conventional & High Ratio
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week March 2, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*
3 Year Fixed - *2.35%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

3 Year ARM - *2.05%* (Prime - 0.80%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

5 Year Fixed - *2.74%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.84%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.25%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.59%** Conventional & High Ratio
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Rate announcement!

*2 Year Fixed @ 2.24%*

Not many look at 2 years but if you are... 120 day protection.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week March 9, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*
2 Year Fixed - *2.24%* 

3 Year Fixed - *2.35%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

3 Year ARM - *2.05%* (Prime - 0.80%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

5 Year Fixed - *2.74%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.84%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.25%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.59%** Conventional & High Ratio
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Rate announcement!

2 Year Fixed @ 2.24%
3 Year Fixed @ 2.39%
4 Year Fixed @ 2.54%

All with 120 day rate protection.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week March 16, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year Fixed - *2.35%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 days

3 Year ARM - *2.05%* (Prime - 0.80%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

5 Year Fixed - *2.69%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.39%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.79%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.59%** Conventional & High Ratio
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week March 23, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year ARM - *2.05%* (Prime - 0.80%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

5 Year Fixed - *2.69%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.39%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.79%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.59%** Conventional & High Ratio
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## Perceptionist

Hi Tim,
I was looking at the new Alberta provincial budget and see that there is a significant increase in Land Transfer Tax/Fees. Here is an article in the Herald on the fee increase: 
http://calgaryherald.com/business/re...-estate-market 

The article reports these will come into effect July 1st and suggests an increase of ~$1000 on a $500,000 home. Would I need to have closed my mortgage and taken possession of a new home by that date to avoid the increase? I am looking at a taking possession of a new home scheduled to be completed sometime in July.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by Perceptionist_ 
> *Hi Tim,
> I was looking at the new Alberta provincial budget and see that there is a significant increase in Land Transfer Tax/Fees. Here is an article in the Herald on the fee increase: 
> http://calgaryherald.com/business/re...-estate-market 
> 
> The article reports these will come into effect July 1st and suggests an increase of ~$1000 on a $500,000 home. Would I need to have closed my mortgage and taken possession of a new home by that date to avoid the increase? I am looking at a taking possession of a new home scheduled to be completed sometime in July.*



Unfortunately it looks like you will have the NEW fees if the closing is after July 1. To avoid the increase, you will need to have closing by end of June so that the new rates don't apply.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 6, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year ARM - *2.05%* (Prime - 0.80%)
90 Days - Some restriction apply (call/email for more details)

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.79%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.29%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%** Conventional & High Ratio
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 13, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*

2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
120 Days

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.14%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.49%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 27, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*

2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
120 Days

3 Year Fixed - *2.15%*
45 Days - High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.14%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.49%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week May 18, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*

2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
120 Days

3 Year Fixed - *2.15%*
45 Days - High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.44%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## roopi

Tim can you explain what ARM/VRM is?

Also how does a no fee refinance work?

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Tim can you explain what ARM/VRM is?
> 
> Also how does a no fee refinance work?*



Hi roopi - will reply in AM. Thanks for the questions.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Tim can you explain what ARM/VRM is?
> 
> Also how does a no fee refinance work?*



*ARM vs. VRM*  When comparing an ARM (Adjustable Rate Mortgage) to a VRM (Variable Rate Mortgage) there is a difference! Both will provide you with a rate that fluctuates with the BOC Prime Rate which is not any surprise, so what is the main difference?! 

The main difference is that with an ARM your payments will change when the Prime Rate changes so your current amortization will not change. With the VRM your payments remain constant so if the Prime Rate changes, your amortization will increase (take longer to pay off your mortgage) because more of your payment will now be going to paying interest and not principal.

*No Fee Refinance*

There are many lenders that will cover costs for refinancing your mortgage, where you are accessing your equity for a variety of reasons (debt consolidation, investing, etc) and will cover the closing costs. 

Now as we all know, this No Fee is not without cost. It typically means a higher rate (typically between 0.10 to 0.15% increase in regular rates), so the lender does recoup the costs over the term of the mortgage (and then some). 

It is also good to note that the closing is completed by a Title Insurance company such as FCT (First Canadian Title) not a lawyer. [B]

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by TimLacroix_ 
> [B] 
> 
> *No Fee Refinance*
> 
> There are many lenders that will cover costs for refinancing your mortgage, where you are accessing your equity for a variety of reasons (debt consolidation, investing, etc) and will cover the closing costs. 
> 
> Now as we all know, this No Fee is not without cost. It typically means a higher rate (typically between 0.10 to 0.15% increase in regular rates), so the lender does recoup the costs over the term of the mortgage (and then some). 
> 
> It is also good to note that the closing is completed by a Title Insurance company such as FCT (First Canadian Title) not a lawyer.



I had something else in mind. Like a new lender would cover the costs of me breaking my current mortgage to move over to them. Too good to be true.  :ROFL!:

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> I had something else in mind. Like a new lender would cover the costs of me breaking my current mortgage to move over to them. Too good to be true. *



Yes it is too good to be true! 

The fact is that some lenders will cover your costs, penalties etc... but at a rate premium increase and for some it might make sense but in general... its pricier.

Example: If you have a mortgage of $250,000 and your penalty to break is $1,800 and closing costs were $700... then a lender would offer a 5 year fixed rate of 3.04%. 

This rate would cover $2,500 in costs. If you decided to cover the costs yourself or add to the mortgage, the rate would be 2.59% approx. 

The catch is the interest over that period of time:
$250,000 mortgage with 25 year amortization @ 3.04% would cost you approx. $5,000 in interest over the 5 year term vs. going with a $252,500 (costs included) mortgage at 2.59% with a 25 year amortization.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week May 25, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*

2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
120 Days

3 Year Fixed - *2.15%*
45 Days - High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.44%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 1, 2015 

*IMPORTANT : As of June 1, 2015 - NEW Insurance (CMHC< Genworth and Canada Guaranty) Premiums for Purchases with less than 10% down payment. NEW rate premium of 3.60% (old premium 3.15%) will apply*

*Special Rate Offer*

2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
120 Days

3 Year Fixed - *2.15%*
45 Days - High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.44%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 1, 2015 

*IMPORTANT : As of June 8, 2015 - NEW Insurance (CMHC< Genworth and Canada Guaranty) Premiums for Purchases with less than 10% down payment. NEW rate premium of 3.60% (old premium 3.15%) will apply*

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year Fixed - *2.25%*
60 Days - High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.44%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 1, 2015 

*IMPORTANT : As of June 15, 2015 - NEW Insurance (CMHC< Genworth and Canada Guaranty) Premiums for Purchases with less than 10% down payment. NEW rate premium of 3.60% (old premium 3.15%) will apply*

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year Fixed - *2.25%*
60 Days - High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.44%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 29, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year Fixed - *2.25%*
60 Days - High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.44%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## Brent.ff

Ugh. My 5 year rate is shit

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *Ugh. My 5 year rate is shit*



Are buying or is it a current rate in an existing term, that you have? PM me and we can review options.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 6, 2015 ----------*NO CHANGE*

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year Fixed - *2.25%*
60 Days - High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.44%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 13, 2015 

*Special Rate Offer*

3 Year Fixed - *2.25%*
60 Days - High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.30%*


*Restricted / Conditions apply Rates*
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.44%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%** Conventional 
5 Year VRM - *2.00%** High Ratio 
5 Year VRM - *2.05%** Conventional
* Conditions / Restrictions Apply - Call or PM for details

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but what are folks thoughts on the possibility that the US Fed may raise interest rates this year while the Bank of Canada may lower them?

I don't think we've seen them moving in opposite directions recently. Usually they move in the same direction, even if the moves are not timed to coincide.

What effect would that have on mortgage rates?

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 20, 2015 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.25%*
60 Days - High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.00%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.15%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## 94boosted

Tim,

Any banks making moves on their rates in lieu of the BOC prime drop? I've got about 3.25 years left on my 5 year fixed and am debating on whether or not to renew.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by 94boosted_ 
> *Tim,
> 
> Any banks making moves on their rates in lieu of the BOC prime drop? I've got about 3.25 years left on my 5 year fixed and am debating on whether or not to renew.*



Are you asking if Variable/ Adjustable has changed? Or if the fixed rates have dropped?

The BoC rate drop last week only has affected the Prime rate so far. Prime is now 2.70% down from 2.85%. The discounts off of Prime have not changed since the announcement.

The 5 year fixed rates have not changed since or due to the announcement last week. I've PM'd you as well.

----------


## 94boosted

Thanks for the PM Tim, I've replied. It's the discounts off of prime for fixed mortgages that I'm curious about, sorry for not being more clear.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Aug 4, 2015 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.25%*
60 Days - High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close within 45 & 60 days

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.09%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.00%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.15%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## Cdog

Hi Tim,
I saw True North is advertising 5 year variable rate -1.85%. Do you have that rate?

----------


## gl878

I have a BC rental property with a TD mortgage on it. I would like to get a secured LOC on it but TD says I am over exposed with them(I have lots of mortgages and LOC's with TD).

Does anyone know who will go after TD with a market rate LOC?

Thanks.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by gl878_ 
> *I have a BC rental property with a TD mortgage on it. I would like to get a secured LOC on it but TD says I am over exposed with them(I have lots of mortgages and LOC's with TD).
> 
> Does anyone know who will go after TD with a market rate LOC?
> 
> Thanks.*



Another bank or credit union will go into a 2nd position behind a TD mortgage. 

The only issue is how TD has registered their mortgage (originally). If they have registered the value of the home and not the mortgage, you may not get anyone to go into 2nd position. 

TD is known to register a collateral charge when registering a mortgage to the purchase or appraised value even if the mortgage was less. This makes it difficult to get a 2nd behind TD... they do this for their benefit.

----------


## gl878

The TD mortgage is only registered on title for the original mortgage amount which is about 60% of the house value.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by gl878_ 
> *The TD mortgage is only registered on title for the original mortgage amount which is about 60% of the house value.*



Then as long as you qualify, a bank or credit would be happy to offer a HELOC in 2nd position.

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *Our renewal is coming up, and I've been talking with our existing provider trying to grind them a bit. They finally came back with .71 under prime, for 1.99%. on a 5 year variable with a heloc at prime. Is that decent?*



Yes that is decent, the variable mortgage rate is fairly standard... but getting Prime on the HELOC is very good. Great job!

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## Buster

I've been a TD customer/mortgage customer for a long time.

But I'm likely going to seriously consider a new lender.

Their options are more restrictive than ever, and annoying.

We're going to be in the $1.5MM range for a new home.

My current facilities are a TD mortgage, and a HELOC (up to 80%, IIRC).

The TD branch rep (god these people are useless), says that the only option that is equivalent is their new flex product, which puts the whole loan on a heloc, but I'll have to pay 3.5% posted rate.

wut?

No thanks, TD.

EDIT: just realized (I guess I hadnt paid attention), that HELOCs can only go to 65% now.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by Buster_ 
> *I've been a TD customer/mortgage customer for a long time.
> 
> But I'm likely going to seriously consider a new lender.
> 
> Their options are more restrictive than ever, and annoying.
> 
> We're going to be in the $1.5MM range for a new home.
> 
> ...



Hi Buster... I will PM you to get a better idea of what you have and what may be available for you. Thank you for the post.

----------


## holden

If the Fed raises rates this month, does that have any effect on bond yields in Canada? If so, will this affect Canadian mortgage rates?

----------


## Darkane

I was under the impression we may yet see more reduction, another .15-.25. 

In the states I think it'll go up .25.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by Darkane_ 
> *I was under the impression we may yet see more reduction, another .15-.25. 
> 
> In the states I think it'll go up .25.*



There is no indication of any "mortgage" rate drops.

However, what you might be referring to is the Bank of Canada prime lending rate. BoC meets next week (Sept 9) to decide on whether the BoC rate will drop or leave their rates as is.

If this drops then the banks have to decide if they will drop and by how much. When and if this drops, then you will see Bank Prime rates drop... which today is 2.70%.

When this happens, variable mortgage rate holders will see their interest rate drop. Hope that helps.

----------


## TimLacroix

Heads up... we have been seeing lenders changing variable rate discounts.

Some of lowered their discounts from -0.65% to -0.50%. 

Not all lenders have made changes... this is a heads up that there have been changes. If you have questions or would like to discuss, please do not hesitate to call.

----------


## TimLacroix

More adjustments to Variable discounts this week. Majority of lenders have adjusted to:

>> Prime - 0.50% on variable / adjustable mortgage rates for 5 year terms. 

There is a couple of lenders still offering - 0.65% and 0.60% discounts with full privileges and available for both High Ratio and Conventional. 

Lots of activity in the last couple of weeks.

----------


## Buster

> _Originally posted by TimLacroix_ 
> *More adjustments to Variable discounts this week. Majority of lenders have adjusted to:
> 
> &gt;&gt; Prime - 0.50% on variable / adjustable mortgage rates for 5 year terms. 
> 
> There is a couple of lenders still offering - 0.65% and 0.60% discounts with full privileges and available for both High Ratio and Conventional. 
> 
> Lots of activity in the last couple of weeks.*



What fundamentals are occurring behind the scenes to compel the banks to go for higher spreads?

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by Buster_ 
> * 
> 
> What fundamentals are occurring behind the scenes to compel the banks to go for higher spreads?*



Higher short-term funding costs are largely to blame. BA (bankers acceptance) rates usually rise when traders expect Bank of Canada rate hikes. However since August 24, the Chinese stock market crash rattled financial markets worldwide, the 12-month BA rate is up 10 bps.

There is also a couple of other factors that might be putting pressure on lenders... some lenders may be rebalancing their portfolios after becoming overweighted in variable-rate loans this year and some lenders may be suffering from a shortage of short-term deposits (a key mortgage funding source).

----------


## bigbadboss101

I was thinking prime - 0.75 or more is good. Those are not being offered much now a days?

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by bigbadboss101_ 
> *I was thinking prime - 0.75 or more is good. Those are not being offered much now a days?*



Not without restrictions and significant admin / penalty fees...

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Oct 26, 2015 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.25%*

5 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
*Owner Occupied Only - some restrictions apply

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Close 45-60 Day - Full Privileges

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.09%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2018
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.05%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.25%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.74%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.15%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

HEADS UP --- Pressure on rates this week. We have seen 1 or 2 lenders change 5 year fixed. 

5 Year Bond Yield is up and putting pressure on spreads. It is likely promotional rates may be going away... 

Email or call if you have questions.

----------


## TimLacroix

It has started - Rates are rising !!

The 5 Year Bond Yield has continued to rise and lenders have started to increase rates.

Variable and Fixed rates are increasing. PM or Call if you have questions.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 16, 2015 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*

5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 
Quick Close - Close by Jan 29, 2016 - Full Privileges

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.69%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.89%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.25%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 23, 2015 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*

5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 
Quick Close - Close by Jan 29, 2016 - Full Privileges

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.69-2.74%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.89%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.14%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.25%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Dec 7, 2015 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*

5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 
Quick Close - Close by Jan 29, 2016 - Full Privileges

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.69-2.74%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.89%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.14%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84-2.89%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Dec 14, 2015 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*

5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 
Quick Close - Close by Jan 29, 2016 - Full Privileges

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.69-2.74%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.89%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.14%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84-2.89%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Note that there have been many rate changes over the past month. Variable / Adjustable discounts keep increasing... still a few lenders holding off on their changes.

Fixed rates have also changed...

Rates available continue to change... please contact us if you have questions. 

To stay up to date, you can also download our mobile mortgage app.
IOS Devices - ITunes Click Here 

Android Devices - Google Play Click Here

----------


## nzwasp

How come our rates are around 2 - 3% and the CAD central banks rate is 0.5% (i think) but in the states mortgage rates are between 3 and 5% and there central bank rate is 0%?

Do their banks just not like to pass on savings to their customers.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *How come our rates are around 2 - 3% and the CAD central banks rate is 0.5% (i think) but in the states mortgage rates are between 3 and 5% and there central bank rate is 0%?
> 
> Do their banks just not like to pass on savings to their customers.*



The BoC overnight rate is sitting at 0.50%. The banks have set their Prime rate at 2.70%. Yes it is true that the banks do not always match the BoC drops... this year, BoC dropped their overnight rate 0.50% but the banks only dropped 0.30%. 

These rates are pertinent for variable mortgage holders, lines of credits (secured and unsecured), students loans and loans based on Prime. 

Fixed rates follow the 5 Year Bond Yield 5 Year Bond Yield and usually the mark up or spread is between 1.50% to 1.70%. But as you can see, the 5 year fixed rates are slightly higher with a spread around 1.90% to 2.00% with most main banks.

----------


## nzwasp

So question about renewal/refinance:

Renewal just changes interest term and % but keeps same payment, same amortization / basically all same conditions.

Refinance changes term/%/ and other conditions such as payment and amortization or no?

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *So question about renewal/refinance:
> 
> Renewal just changes interest term and % but keeps same payment, same amortization / basically all same conditions.
> 
> Refinance changes term/%/ and other conditions such as payment and amortization or no?*



Renewals - Interest rate changes and payment can change depending on the rate. However you can set or reset payments on the mortgage... depending on your goals. Amortization remaining stays in place. 

Note that Renewal condition can be different if you switch lenders, like prepayment privileges, etc. There is no cost to switch lenders which makes it attractive to look at options approximately 120 days prior to renewal... and sometimes even longer to get some protection. 

Refinances - Yes you can change all the factors of your mortgage, rate, payment, amortization, term etc.

----------


## nzwasp

When you refinance is there the option or expectation to provide another down payment?

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *When you refinance is there the option or expectation to provide another down payment?*



No... a refinance takes into account your equity (down payment). Maximum refinance is 80% of the appraised value.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Dec 21, 2015 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*

5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 
Quick Close - Close by Jan 29, 2016 - Full Privileges

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.69-2.74%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.89%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84-2.89%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Dec 28, 2015 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*

5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 
Quick Close - Must close in 45 Days - Full Privileges

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.69-2.74%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.89%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84-2.89%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Dec 28, 2015 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*

5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 
Quick Close - Must close in 45 Days - Full Privileges

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.69-2.74%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.89%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84-2.89%*
5 Year VRM - *2.35%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## holden

I heard RBC is hiking fixed and variable mortgage rates. Will other banks follow?

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by holden_ 
> *I heard RBC is hiking fixed and variable mortgage rates. Will other banks follow?*



You are correct. RBC is raising rates for Friday. 

As for other lenders, it is quite possible. Even though the 5 year bond yield has dropped... the borrowing costs have increased over the past couple of months. 

This is leading to increase in fixed rates and shrinking of variable rate discounts. There are still some great deals out there... but how long will they be around is a bit of a guess.

----------


## TimLacroix

Rate Special Announcement

*5 Year Fixed - 2.49%
MUST CLOSE BEFORE FEBRUARY 29TH, 2016
PURCHASES UP TO 95% LTV
REFINANCES UP TO 75% LTV
Please contact Jordan Lotoski or Myself if you have questions.* 

Special can end at any moment... some conditions apply, OAC.

----------


## ickyflex

If Canada cuts rates again, how will that affect interest rates?

----------


## TimLacroix

Promotion to end shortly... 

5 Year Fixed - 2.49%
MUST CLOSE BEFORE FEBRUARY 29TH, 2016
PURCHASES UP TO 95% LTV
REFINANCES UP TO 75% LTV

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by TimLacroix_ 
> *Promotion to end shortly... 
> 
> 5 Year Fixed - 2.49%
> MUST CLOSE BEFORE FEBRUARY 29TH, 2016
> PURCHASES UP TO 95% LTV
> REFINANCES UP TO 75% LTV*



UPDATE: This promotion has ended Jan 19. Please be aware we do have some other unpublished promotions... please PM, call or email for details.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Jan 25, 2016 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 
Quick Close - Must close in 45 Days - Full Privileges

NOTE: Other 5 year unpublished specials available... please call. 

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.69-2.74%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.89%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84-2.89%*
5 Year VRM - *2.55%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Feb 8, 2016 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Must close in 30 Days - Full Privileges
High Ratio Purchase Only (other restrictions may apply)

NOTE: Other 5 year unpublished specials available... please call. 

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64-2.74%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.89%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84-2.89%*
5 Year VRM - *2.55%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Feb 22, 2016 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* 
Quick Close - Must close in 30 Days - Full Privileges

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64-2.74%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.89%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.84-2.89%*
5 Year VRM - *2.55%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## J-D

I'm not the type of person to usually write reviews but I'll throw a quick blurb in for Tim:

I can't imagine an easier way to get a mortgage - so glad I didn't try the "convenient" route and go with my bank. Every communication was quick and informative, and we never had to meet up in person but the invitation was always there.

If you're in the market don't look any further  :thumbs up:

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by J-D_ 
> *I'm not the type of person to usually write reviews but I'll throw a quick blurb in for Tim:
> 
> I can't imagine an easier way to get a mortgage - so glad I didn't try the &quot;convenient&quot; route and go with my bank. Every communication was quick and informative, and we never had to meet up in person but the invitation was always there.
> 
> If you're in the market don't look any further *



Thank you for the blurb J-D. It's been a real pleasure assisting Beyond members. Some of the best clients out there.  :Clap:

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Mar 7, 2016 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* 
Must close in 45 Days 
High Ratio ONLY (less than 20% down payment)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34% (2.29% 45 day close)*
4 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.59-2.64%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.84%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.55%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## civic_rida

Anything under 2%

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by civic_rida_ 
> *Anything under 2%*



Unfortunately, there are no rates under 2%.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Mar 21, 2016 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.49%* 
High Ratio ONLY (less than 20% down payment)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34% (2.29% 45 day close)*
4 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.59%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.84%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.55%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 4, 2016 

*CHANGE to Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
High Ratio ONLY (less than 20% down payment)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34% (2.29% 45 day close)*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.59%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is May 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.84%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

*NO FEE Refinances* -- 90 day rate protection
Starting at:
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
5 Year VRM - *2.55%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## OU812

Anything new re rate changes expected soon?

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by OU812_ 
> *Anything new re rate changes expected soon?*



Hi OU812 - there is pressure for rates to rise. The 5 Year Bond Yield is up last week and again today.

Which means there is pressure for promotions to disappear soon. One or two lenders have started to make changes but still many options out there. 

Anything particular you are interested in?  :Smilie:

----------


## TimLacroix

Okay peeps... it's happening... a few lenders have announced rate increases today. 

Looks like the increase is about 5bps... as an example, 2.49% rates will now be 2.54%.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 13, 2016 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.49%*

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.39%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is Nov 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.20%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.69%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 18, 2016 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.39%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.49%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.15%* * Maturity is Nov 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.59%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 25, 2016 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.39%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.49%* **2.44% 45 Day Quick Close

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is Nov 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.59%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Aug 8, 2016 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.34%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.44%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is Nov 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.59%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Aug 29, 2016 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.34%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.39%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is Nov 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.59%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Sept 6, 2016 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.34%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.39%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is Nov 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.59%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## nzwasp

What are the features of this: 

5 Year Fixed - 2.34% High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 


And what is considered high ratio?

What sort of qualification do you need for this?

5 Year Fixed - 2.39%

We are looking at changing our mortgage provider - PCF tried to offer us 2.46% the other day for 5 years but seems your rates are lower.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by nzwasp_ 
> *What are the features of this: 
> 
> 5 Year Fixed - 2.34% High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 
> 
> 
> And what is considered high ratio?
> 
> What sort of qualification do you need for this?
> ...



Going to PM...

But wanted to explain with High Ratio means - this is when you have less than 20% equity or down payment available for a purchase / refinance etc. 

The qualifying for these rates are the same except for features and lenders that each lender may offer.

----------


## 403ep3

Waited for everything to clear and stay in the new place a couple weeks until I wrote a review.

Tim and Colton were fantastic to deal with any were always prompt and detailed with their responses. They answered all our questions and always reassured us they had our back, and they did. We are now at our new place and had no hassle with getting the approvals done and with handing over our documents needed.

Thanks again Tim and Colton. Will use on my next purchase, although that won't be for awhile!  :Burn Out:

----------


## asp integra

Saw mortgage rules are changing this month, what all will be different?

----------


## J-D

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *Saw mortgage rules are changing this month, what all will be different?*



I could be wrong, but...

Now you have to qualify with the posted Bank of Canada rate, instead of the discounted rate.

So as an example if the 5 year fixed rate is like 2.50%, you have to qualify at almost double that right now at 4.64%.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *Saw mortgage rules are changing this month, what all will be different?*



Hi integra, 

Yes there are some new changes to qualifying for mortgages. I was traveling today when the announcement was made so will have a more comprehensive post tomorrow. 

Essentially one of the biggest changes is at the rate at which you will now need to qualify for a mortgage. Previous to this change, if you took a 5 year fixed or longer, you qualified for your mortgage at that contract rate... essentially 2.49% today.

With the changes, you will now need to qualify at 4.64% which is the Bank of Canada's posted rate. Typically the only terms that qualified at this rate was variable, and 4 years terms and lower. 

What the impact will be is a lower amount you will qualify for. More to come... a updated announcement will come tomorrow. Call if you have questions... or email.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by 403ep3_ 
> *Waited for everything to clear and stay in the new place a couple weeks until I wrote a review.
> 
> Tim and Colton were fantastic to deal with any were always prompt and detailed with their responses. They answered all our questions and always reassured us they had our back, and they did. We are now at our new place and had no hassle with getting the approvals done and with handing over our documents needed.
> 
> Thanks again Tim and Colton. Will use on my next purchase, although that won't be for awhile! *



Sorry for the delayed response 403ep3...

Just wanted to say thank you for the kind words. Please let us know if there is anything else we can do anytime throughout your mortgage... questions of any kind. Cheers. and congratulations on your new place!

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Oct 24, 2016, 2016 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.34%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.39%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.44% - 2.49%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is Nov 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.59%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## Zero102

Did rates just come back down? Your post from the 3rd says 2.49 for 5 year fixed full featured, and an email I got from you around the 13th talked about the new rules bumping rates up 0.1%

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by Zero102_ 
> *Did rates just come back down? Your post from the 3rd says 2.49 for 5 year fixed full featured, and an email I got from you around the 13th talked about the new rules bumping rates up 0.1%*



Thanks for the note... typo at 2.39%. However, we do have 2.39% for High Ratio deals closing within 45-60 days. 

The 5 year is 2.44% to 2.49% right now for between 90 and 120 day rate protection). 

ALL of the above are FULL featured only difference is time to close and whether it is High Ratio or not. 

Yes some lenders have raised rates, not all as of yet. Since the last update some have launched a couple of promotions but do expect these rates to adjust again mid Nov.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 14, 2016, 2016 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.34%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, some restrictions apply. 

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.39%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.44% - 2.49%*

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is Nov 2019
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.59%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%** Conventional

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Hi Beyonders... 

We are receiving notices that rates are rising tonight for a few lenders and likely will see more announcements today and as the days come.

The 5 Year Bond Yield has risen quite a bit since the US election. The bond has increased approx. 0.20 +...

We are seeing 5 year fixed rates increasing by about 20bps on the rates posted above. 

Call or email if you have questions.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 21, 2016 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.34%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, 60 days Quick Close

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.20%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.24%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.39%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.44% - 2.49%* *some restriction and may not last much longer (average 5 year is approx. 2.64% and up)

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.74%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.04%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.14%** Conventional

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Rates are increasing again this week. There are a number of changes that have occurred and the announcements from lenders have started to roll in today. 

I will be reviewing and providing some updates over the next few days as there are a number of rate changes to decipher through. 

NOTE: There will be more changes effective January when the next set of changes occur. Please PM or reach out if you have questions.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Dec 5, 2016 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.44%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, 60-90 days Quick Close

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.20%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.29%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.39%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.69%* 

NOTE; Refinance transactions have adjusted pricing: 
5 Year Fixed - *2.74%* -- up to 25 year amortization - add 0.10% for 30 year amortizations

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.79%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.19%** Conventional

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Heads Up everyone...

Rates are changing daily. Lenders are adjusting to the rule changes from Oct 17th and on Nov 30... as well the increase in the 5-Year Bond Yield since the US election. 

Along with the increase in standard rates, there are rate Premiums on a variety of products to be aware of:

* Rentals will see a rate premium of approx. 25bps (0.25%) over and above a Principal Owner Occupied Property
* Amortizations over 25 years - we are seeing some lenders with a 10bps rate premium
* Refinances - we are seeing some lenders with different rates on refinances

Along with the mortgage changes and rate premiums... it is very important to reach out early to ensure you understand all your options and protect rates. We do expect to see more changes in the coming months.

Please reach out for a free no obligation call or meeting to discuss your situation and options.

----------


## TimLacroix

Rates are adjusting upwards again. There continues to be pressure on the 5-Year Bond Yield.

As well there have been some market adjustments with OPEC decision earlier this week with Oil and the CDN Dollar being up and then the recent US Fed rate announcement today!

If you are looking to purchase, refinance or renew a mortgage within the next 4 months... you may want to consider protecting current rates as we do expect another rate increase in Jan 2017, in part due to some of the mortgage guideline changes to the banks & insurers. 

Feel free to reach out for a free no obligation coffee / meeting to review options.

----------


## Gestalt

If we want to start investing in real estate as a long term investment, is it better to do this personally, or as a holding company of some type? We don't need any income from the investments, and we would use any income, as future down payment for future purchases. A rough 10 year goal my wife and I discussed it to own 6 rental properties, and perhaps one or two commercial properties, if circumstances are favorable.

Also, how would a holding company go about getting a mortgage? And would having these mortgages and properties hinder our credit and ability to buy our personal dream home?

Can you help, or recommend who might be good to discuss this?

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by Gestalt_ 
> *If we want to start investing in real estate as a long term investment, is it better to do this personally, or as a holding company of some type? We don't need any income from the investments, and we would use any income, as future down payment for future purchases. A rough 10 year goal my wife and I discussed it to own 6 rental properties, and perhaps one or two commercial properties, if circumstances are favorable.
> 
> Also, how would a holding company go about getting a mortgage? And would having these mortgages and properties hinder our credit and ability to buy our personal dream home?
> 
> Can you help, or recommend who might be good to discuss this?*



Please PM me your contact information and time to chat tomorrow afternoon or Friday. This is a little more in depth then replying here.

----------


## TimLacroix

As most have seen, fixed rates continue to change and we have seen some variable rate discount changes too. Updated rates will be posted Monday - in the meantime, please review existing promotions or PM me for available rates.

This rates won't last much longer!

*Purchase Transactions ONLY*

5 Year 2.49%
- High Ratio & Conventional
- Must close January 31, 2017

5 year P-45 to -0.50%
- High Ratio & Conventional
- 90 day rate hold

* Not available for switches or rentals

Other terms and rates available... please contact me if you have questions.

----------


## ricosuave

I just wanted to post a note here (and on calgarypuck.com) that Tim was fabulous to deal with when I was searching around for a mortgage.

Tim was very thorough, constantly checking in as the approval process completed, and made sure that everything was in order. He explained every part of the process and even fielded questions about real estate in general to help ease my mind about such a significant purchase.

In short, if you are looking for a new mortgage, or a renewal, you should give Tim a call and see what he can do for you. 

Thanks again, Tim!

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by ricosuave_ 
> *I just wanted to post a note here (and on calgarypuck.com) that Tim was fabulous to deal with when I was searching around for a mortgage.
> 
> Tim was very thorough, constantly checking in as the approval process completed, and made sure that everything was in order. He explained every part of the process and even fielded questions about real estate in general to help ease my mind about such a significant purchase.
> 
> In short, if you are looking for a new mortgage, or a renewal, you should give Tim a call and see what he can do for you. 
> 
> Thanks again, Tim!*



Thank you for the kind words. It was my pleasure though! 

Thank you for connecting with us and giving us the opportunity to win your trust and business.  :Smilie:

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Jan 2, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

2 Year Fixed - *2.14%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, 120 Days Close

5 Year Fixed - *2.49%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, 60 days Quick Close
5 Year Fixed - *2.69%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, 120 Days Close

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.49%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.69%* 

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.74% - 2.89%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.84%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.20%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.30%** Conventional

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.04% - 3.19%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## colinderksen

Is anyone out there right now able to beat HSBC's 2.35% 5 year fixed? Scotia, ATB, and Royal all told me they couldn't come close to touching that.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by colinderksen_ 
> *Is anyone out there right now able to beat HSBC's 2.35% 5 year fixed? Scotia, ATB, and Royal all told me they couldn't come close to touching that.*



Thank you for the question. Had to do some research on this rate (and lender). The lender is not accessible through brokers, direct access only. 

Currently there is no other lender able to match but the reason is, it sounds available to HSBC clients only. With that said, here is some details I found out about the 2.35% rate for anyone interested or looking...

-- available to HSBC Premier Clients --- high net worth type of program for clients who hold an account with a minimum balance of $100,000 and up.
-- the registration may likely be a collateral charge
-- may be for High Ratio deals (less than 20% down payment)

This is what I have been told but haven't confirmed with HSBC directly.

----------


## colinderksen

I am not an HSBC client. 
I had a meeting with the HSBC Branch Manager this afternoon. Anyone off of the street can now get this rate. It also includes free banking. https://www.hsbc.ca/1/2/personal/bor...and-loan-rates 
It is offered on a personal rate right now, no need to be an Advanced or Premier client. 
Our paperwork is being pushed through as we speak and I did not move a dime over to them.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by colinderksen_ 
> *I am not an HSBC client. 
> I had a meeting with the HSBC Branch Manager this afternoon. Anyone off of the street can now get this rate. It also includes free banking. https://www.hsbc.ca/1/2/personal/bor...and-loan-rates 
> It is offered on a personal rate right now, no need to be an Advanced or Premier client. 
> Our paperwork is being pushed through as we speak and I did not move a dime over to them.*



Thank you for the information. I will update the persons who provided me with the above info. Congratulations on your purchase.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Jan 16, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.44%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, 120 Days Close

5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, 45-60 days Quick Close

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.69%* 

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79% - 2.89%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.84%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.20%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.30%** Conventional

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.04% - 3.19%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Jan 30, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *2.44%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, 120 Days Close

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.59%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79% - 2.99%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.84%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.25%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.35%** Conventional

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.04% - 3.19%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

A few new promotions announced this week. 

5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* High Ratio Only, Owner Occupied, Must Close March 31st

Extended rate holds for Builds:
5yr fixed  *2.64%* High Ratio Only, Up to 180-day Hold
5yr fixed  *3.14%* High Ratio Only, 9-month Hold

----------


## Thaco

Thanks Tim for getting me fixed up with a great rate on my renewal, definitely recommend.

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by Thaco_ 
> *Thanks Tim for getting me fixed up with a great rate on my renewal, definitely recommend.*



You're welcome... it is our pleasure to assist with your home financing. Have an excellent day!

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Feb 27, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.90%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

Extended rate holds for Builds:
5yr fixed  *2.64%* High Ratio Only, Up to 180-day Hold
5yr fixed  *3.14%* High Ratio Only, 9-month Hold

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.59%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79% - 2.99%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.79%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.25%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.44%** Conventional

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.94% - 3.19%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Mar 6, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.90%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

Extended rate holds for Builds:
5yr fixed  *2.64%* High Ratio Only, Up to 180-day Hold
5yr fixed  *3.14%* High Ratio Only, 9-month Hold

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.59%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79% - 2.99%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.79%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.25%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.44%** Conventional

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.94% - 3.19%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Mar 13, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.90%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

Extended rate holds for Builds:
5yr fixed  *2.64%* High Ratio Only, Up to 180-day Hold
5yr fixed  *3.14%* High Ratio Only, 9-month Hold

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.59%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 

3 Year + ARM - *2.20%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79% - 2.99%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.79%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.25%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.44%** Conventional

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.94% - 3.19%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Mar 20, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.49%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.90%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

Extended rate holds for Builds:
5yr fixed  *2.64%* High Ratio Only, Up to 180-day Hold
5yr fixed  *3.14%* High Ratio Only, 9-month Hold

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.59%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* 

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.05%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79% - 2.99%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.74%** High Ratio and Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.25%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.44%** Conventional

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.94% - 3.19%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

*Special Offer*

5-year Fixed @ *2.54%*

* Available for All Loan to Values
* Maximum Amortization is 25-years
* Quick Close - Must Close by May 31, 2017
* Owner Occupied Purchases ONLY

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 10, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.44%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5-year Fixed @ *2.54%*
* Available for All Loan to Values
* Maximum Amortization is 25-years
* Quick Close - Must Close by May 31, 2017
* Owner Occupied Purchases ONLY

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.90%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

Extended rate holds for Builds:
5yr fixed  *2.64%* High Ratio Only, Up to 180-day Hold
5yr fixed  *3.14%* High Ratio Only, 9-month Hold

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.59%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* * 90-Days
5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* * 120-Days

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.74% - 2.84%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.64%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.74%** Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.25%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.44%** Conventional

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

*Each week I will be doing a contest to win $25 in gift cards to somewhere local in Calgary! This week is tickets to Cineplex.

Interested? Click here to go to my Facebook Page and enter to win there.

*

----------


## 88CRX

Is it the new norm to have conventional mortgage rates higher then high ratio rates?

Seems backwards!

----------


## TimLacroix

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> *Is it the new norm to have conventional mortgage rates higher then high ratio rates?
> 
> Seems backwards!*



Yes it is the new norm for now. It is costing lenders more for conventional mortgages as they must hold more capital. There are a few other factors as well but that is something that changed Jan 1 and until investors and markets adjust... there will be a difference.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 5, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.34%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.80%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

Extended rate holds for Builds:
5yr fixed  *2.64%* High Ratio Only, Up to 180-day Hold
5yr fixed  *3.14%* High Ratio Only, 9-month Hold

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.44%* * 90-Days
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* * 120-Days

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64% - 2.74%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.64%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.64%** Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.25%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.44%** Conventional

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.84%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## Toms-SC

Bump. Can we get an update, please? Renewal is coming up and we are shopping around. Previously had a 2.69% @ National Bank 5/yr.

----------


## TimLacroix

Rates have not changed. June 5 rates are accurate. 

There has been some movement in the 5 Year Bond Yield which could put pressure on rates to rise... if the trend continues, we could see an increase. PM if you have specific question... would love to assist. Cheers

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 26, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.29%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.80%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

Extended rate holds for Builds:
5yr fixed – *2.59%* High Ratio Only, Up to 180-day Hold

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.19%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.44%* * 90-Days
5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* * 120-Days

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%* * Maturity is May 2020
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.64% - 2.99%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.59%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.59%** Conventional
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.25%** High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.44%** Conventional

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79%-2.84%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 3, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.39%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.80%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

Extended rate holds for Builds:
5yr fixed – *2.59%* High Ratio Only, Up to 180-day Hold

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.31%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.49%* * 90-Days
5 Year Fixed - *2.59%* * 120-Days

3 Year + ARM - *2.10%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.74% - 2.89%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.59%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.44%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.99%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## Marsh

Updates based on Bank of Canada? High probability that BoC will raise in July, how do you think this will affect mortgage rates? Will we see a bump immediately in prime?

----------


## TimLacroix

I do suspect that Prime will go up and match the increase by BoC change!

----------


## blownz

I am interested to see if the banks raise their prime only .15% like they did last two times the BoC lowered .25%. I personally doubt it, but it will be interesting to see.

----------


## TimLacroix

Interesting comment as I have read the possibility of this happening but when it comes to profits, the banks don't seem to hold back when they increase revenues! Time will tell... but was thinking the same thing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

there's been so much talk of the evils of real estate bubbles in this country, I feel like higher interest rates might not be a bad thing. But then again, I'm no economist or expert.

----------


## blownz

So as mentioned above, last two quarter point drops by the BoC saw the banks move prime only 15 points each time: 3.00% to 2.85% to 2.7%. Now with a quarter point increase the banks naturally...increased a quarter point! 2.7% to 2.95% Got to love the banks! lol

----------


## Marsh

> So as mentioned above, last two quarter point drops by the BoC saw the banks move prime only 15 points each time: 3.00% to 2.85% to 2.7%. Now with a quarter point increase the banks naturally...increased a quarter point! 2.7% to 2.95% Got to love the banks! lol



Yep and TD Prime was already at 2.85 above the others...now at 3.10

----------


## blownz

> Yep and TD Prime was already at 2.85 above the others...now at 3.10



Ouch. That is odd though and reason enough to move if I was there.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 31, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.95%* - INCREASED

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.69%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.34%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.44%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%* * 90-Days
5 Year Fixed - *2.99%* * 120-Days

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.99% - 3.19%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *2.94%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.84%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.24%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Aug 14, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 2.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.69%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.54% - 2.64%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.69% - 2.84%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.84% - 2.99%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89%* * 90-Days
5 Year Fixed - *2.99%* * 120-Days

3 Year + ARM - *2.40%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.99% - 3.19%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.99%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.19% - 3.34%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Sept 18, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 3.20%* **RECENT CHANGE

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.84%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.99%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.89%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.99%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.94%* * 60-Days
5 Year Fixed - *3.09% - 3.19%* * 120-Days

3 Year + ARM - *2.65%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.19% - 3.24%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.09%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.99%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.39%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Sept 29, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 3.20%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.84%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.94%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.04%*
4 Year Fixed - *3.14%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.97% - 3.04%* * 90-Days
5 Year Fixed - *3.09% - 3.19%* * 120-Days

3 Year + ARM - *2.65%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.29% - 2.40%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.34% - 3.44%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *4.05%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.44%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## holden

Don't mean to hijack the thread. but looks like the long anticipated OFSI "stress test" details have been announced. Uninsured mortgages (>20%) must now qualify at the greater of the BoC's 5-year benchmark rate (currently 4.89%) or 2 percentage points above their contract rate.

I believe this already applied to insured mortgages since last year. They say it didn't have a big impact at the time, but I read that since then a much larger portion of mortgages have been conventional. Perhaps people getting loans from other sources (bank of Mom and Dad) to push them over 20%?

I wonder what percentage of buyers actually take on mortgages for the max (or near max) they qualify for?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Oops

----------


## TimLacroix

The percentage of people max'd will appear to be higher now with the stress test. But in reality, it is not a significant amount of people who are affected by these changes. 

The stress test for conventional mortgages will be the higher of your contract rate + 2%, or the Bank of Canada benchmark rate. Most conventional mortgage rates are in the 3.39%-range right now, which means you'd be qualifying at 5.39%.

The stress test for high ratio mortgages is the Bank of Canada benchmark rate only, which is currently 4.89%.

----------


## blownz

Tim - Any chance the banks will adjust their debt service ratios up a bit to minimize the impact of the new stress tests? Can they do that (not sure who sets those ratios...)?

----------


## TimLacroix

> Tim - Any chance the banks will adjust their debt service ratios up a bit to minimize the impact of the new stress tests? Can they do that (not sure who sets those ratios...)?



It's a great question and there are cases with conventional files where there is a slight discretion on ratios. Of course this depends on the overall file risk, property down payment (equity) etc. As for going forward after Jan 1, 2018... I would assume it will still exist but cannot say for sure as of yet.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Oct 23, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 3.20%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.89%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.05%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.84%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.99%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.97% - 3.04%* * 90-Days
5 Year Fixed - *3.09%* * 120-Days

3 Year + ARM - *2.65%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15% - 2.40%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.39% - 3.49%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.24%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *4.05%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.54%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 20, 2017 

*Prime Rate - 3.20%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.74%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.01%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.84%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.89%* * Matures March 1st, 2022
5 Year Fixed - *2.94%* 
5 Year Fixed - *3.04% to 3.29%* * Conventional Purchases

3 Year + ARM - *2.65%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30% - 2.70%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.39% - 3.49%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.29%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.84%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.34%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Jan 1, 2018 

*Prime Rate - 3.20%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.79%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.95%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.79%*
3 Year Fixed - *2.84%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.99%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.94% to 3.09%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.04% to 3.34%* * Conventional

3 Year + ARM - *2.65%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30% - 2.70%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.34% - 3.44%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.29%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.84%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.34%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## Disoblige

Strong jobs report, high chance of rate hike next week  :Frown:

----------


## HiTempguy1

I feel pretty good about my fixed 2.54% for 5 years right now. With another rate increase, even the lowest variable will be pretty close to that (except for one or two that seem exceptionally low and probably have a lot of restrictions).

----------


## civicHB

Tim do you have updated rates that factor in today's rate hike? thanks,

----------


## TimLacroix

> Tim do you have updated rates that factor in today's rate hike? thanks,



It is likely the lenders will increase their Prime rate by 0.25% in the next few days or week. We could see discounts change as well but won't know until lenders start making the changes of the next week or so.

Currently we are seeing rate discounts off of Prime of -0.50% to -1.19%. The larger discounts are for High Ratio purchases or transfers and the lower ones are for conventional mortgages.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Jan 15, 2018 

*Prime Rate - 3.20%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.99%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.01%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.94%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.09%*
4 Year Fixed - *3.24%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.99% to 3.19%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.19% to 3.49%* * Conventional

3 Year + ARM - *2.65%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.20% - 2.70%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.49% - 3.54%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.29%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.84%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.64% - 3.74%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Jan 29, 2018 

*Prime Rate - 3.45%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.99%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.26%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.94%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.09%*
4 Year Fixed - *3.24%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.99% to 3.19%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.19% to 3.49%* * Conventional

3 Year + ARM - *2.65%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.50% - 2.95%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.49% - 3.54%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.84%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.64% - 3.74%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

Pressure for Rates to Increase

The 5-year bond has surpassed 2.10% and could trigger another fixed rate increase. It currently is sitting at 2.148%.

https://ca.investing.com/rates-bonds...ear-bond-yield

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Feb 12, 2018 

*Prime Rate - 3.45%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *3.04%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.26%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.94%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.29%*
4 Year Fixed - *3.24%*
5 Year Fixed - *3.04% to 3.24%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.24% to 3.49%* * Conventional

3 Year + ARM - *2.65%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.50% - 2.95%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.49% - 3.54%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.84%* 

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.64% - 3.74%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

- - - Updated - - -

Heads Up !!

Canada 5-Year Bond Yield has risen again and pressure for fixed rates to rise. Note we have seen a lender increase 5-year fixed by 0.15bps today. 

We can protect rates up to 120-days on purchases, renewals and refinances.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Feb 19, 2018 

*Prime Rate - 3.45%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *3.04%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.21%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.94%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.09%*
4 Year Fixed - *3.24%*
5 Year Fixed - *3.04% to 3.24%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.24% to 3.49%* * Conventional

3 Year + ARM - *2.65%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.50% - 2.85%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.49% - 3.64%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *3.84%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.64% - 3.89%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week March 19, 2018

Prime Rate - 3.45%

Special Rate Offers

5 Year Fixed - 3.04% High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - 2.21% High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

Full Feature Rates -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - 2.94%
3 Year Fixed - 3.09%
4 Year Fixed - 3.24%
5 Year Fixed - 3.04% to 3.24% * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - 3.24% to 3.49% * Conventional

3 Year + ARM - 2.90%
5 Year ARM/VRM - 2.50% - 2.85%

HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%

Refinance Rates
5 Year Fixed - 3.49% - 3.64%

Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - 3.34%
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - 4.10%

Rental Rates
5 Year Fixed - 3.64% - 3.89%

Call or PM for MORE "UnPublished" rates or other term information.

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 2, 2018 

*Prime Rate - 3.45%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *3.04%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.21%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.94%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.09%*
4 Year Fixed - *3.24%*
5 Year Fixed - *3.04% to 3.24%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.24% to 3.49%* * Conventional

3 Year + ARM - *2.90%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.50% - 2.85%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.49% - 3.64%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *4.10%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.64% - 3.89%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## dj_rice

I'm up for renewal in July. Is it true, for renewals, banks don't do a 90-120 day rate hold protection? I'm with RBC, and all I could get for a 2 year mortgage was 3.09

Things have certainly gone up since I signed 5 years ago @ 2.79

I'm new to this renewal thing. Do I sign now? Or do I wait till renewal date and sign?

----------


## TimLacroix

> I'm up for renewal in July. Is it true, for renewals, banks don't do a 90-120 day rate hold protection? I'm with RBC, and all I could get for a 2 year mortgage was 3.09
> 
> Things have certainly gone up since I signed 5 years ago @ 2.79
> 
> I'm new to this renewal thing. Do I sign now? Or do I wait till renewal date and sign?



Good morning dj_rise...

Each lender has different rate holds and RBC is 90 days and in some cases, they will reach out to you for an early renewal. Do you sign now? There is no rush to to sign as the market is a little flat right now and pressure on rates have subsided for the moment.

There are a few questions to consider before signing with RBC or any other lender. If you have a few minutes, I am free for a chat to review options (403-648-1541). Or we can chat by PM?

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week May 7, 2018 

*Prime Rate - 3.45%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *3.19%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.21%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *2.94%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.09%*
4 Year Fixed - *3.24%*
5 Year Fixed - *3.19% to 3.24%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.54% to 3.74%* * Conventional

3 Year + ARM - *2.90%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.64% - 3.89%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.34%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *4.10%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.79% - 3.89%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## dj_rice

What are the rates lately? Any changes?

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 25, 2018 

*Prime Rate - 3.45%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *3.14%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.21%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *3.24%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.44%*
4 Year Fixed - *3.49%*
5 Year Fixed - *3.24% to 3.34%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.34% to 3.74%* * Conventional

3 Year + ARM - *2.90%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.55%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.69% - 3.89%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.54%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *4.10%*

*Rental Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.74% - 3.89%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

- - - Updated - - -




> What are the rates lately? Any changes?



Very little change to the 5-year... the shorter terms have increased a little. Just posted them for the week. PM me if you have specific questions... have a great day!

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 23, 2018 

*Prime Rate - 3.70%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *3.24%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.46%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *3.24%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.44%*
4 Year Fixed - *3.49%*
5 Year Fixed - *3.24% to 3.34%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.34% to 3.74%* * Conventional

3 Year + ARM - *3.15%*
5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.75%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.69% - 3.89%*

*Builder - New Home Mortgage Rates*
5 Year Fixed - 6 Month Rate Hold - *3.69%*
5 Year Fixed - 12 Month Rate Hold - *4.29%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## dj_rice

Is there such thing as 1-2 Year AVM? Or is it always locked in 5 years

----------


## TimLacroix

> Is there such thing as 1-2 Year AVM? Or is it always locked in 5 years



It is not common for lenders to have 1 or 2 year rates. However some lenders do offer but currently are higher effect rates, above 4%... starting at 4.20%. 

The most common variable rate term is 5-years that carries the lowest discount off of Prime... is the closed term. The 5-year OPEN term has a Prime + premium so likely in high 4% range.

----------


## tonytiger55

A BIG thanks to Tim for taking time out during the long weekend and providing impartial advice. It meant a lot. 

Its great to have people on this forum that are willing to help when others are facing choppy waters.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tim is a wealth of insight and knowledge. A wonderful resource.

----------


## TimLacroix

Thank you for the kind words guys! Always here to assist even if it is to chat options, 2nd opinions, etc... 




> A BIG thanks to Tim for taking time out during the long weekend and providing impartial advice. It meant a lot. 
> 
> Its great to have people on this forum that are willing to help when others are facing choppy waters.






> Tim is a wealth of insight and knowledge. A wonderful resource.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 10, 2018 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *3.39%* High Ratio Purchase, Owner Occupied, Close in 45 days (90% lTV in AB max)

5 Year Fixed - *3.49%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.75%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *3.59%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.39%* * High Ratio 
4 Year Fixed - *3.74%*
5 Year Fixed - *3.49% to 3.69%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.59% to 3.89%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.95%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.89% - 4.04%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## juwantme

Whats the latest on rates?

----------


## TimLacroix

Hi juwantme... what info are you looking for?

----------


## juwantme

Hi, just wondering what the latest is on rates or does the rates you have posted from Nov 10 still apply today?
Thanks

----------


## TimLacroix

> Hi, just wondering what the latest is on rates or does the rates you have posted from Nov 10 still apply today?
> Thanks



Yes these rates are current for the week. If you have a specific question etc... I would be happy to chat, 403-648-1541

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Jan 14, 2019 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *3.39%* High Ratio Purchase, Owner Occupied, Close in 45 days (90% lTV in AB max)

5 Year Fixed - *3.49%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.75%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *3.59%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.39%* * High Ratio 
4 Year Fixed - *3.74%*
5 Year Fixed - *3.49% to 3.69%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.59% to 3.89%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.95%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.89% - 4.04%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## Russo

Hey Tim,

any updates on current rates?

----------


## TimLacroix

> Hey Tim,
> 
> any updates on current rates?



Hi Russo... please see below for current rates. Please PM so that I can quote you more accurately.

- - - Updated - - -

Current Rates to Open Week Feb 25, 2019 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *3.39%* High Ratio Purchase, Owner Occupied, Close in 45 days (90% lTV in AB max)

5 Year Fixed - *3.29%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.75%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *3.49%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.39%* * High Ratio 
4 Year Fixed - *3.59%*
5 Year Fixed - *3.29% to 3.49%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.49% to 3.59%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *3.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.59% - 3.69%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Mar 11, 2019 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *3.29%* High Ratio Purchase, Owner Occupied, Close in 45 days (90% lTV in AB max)

5 Year Fixed - *3.23%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.75%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:
2 Year Fixed - *3.49%*
3 Year Fixed - *3.39%* * High Ratio 
4 Year Fixed - *3.59%*
5 Year Fixed - *3.23% to 3.44%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.34% to 3.59%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *3.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.54% - 3.64%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Mar 18, 2019 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *3.14%* High Ratio Purchase, Owner Occupied

5 Year Fixed - *3.14%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.75%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *3.24%* * High Ratio 
4 Year Fixed - *3.41%*
5 Year Fixed - *3.14% to 3.39%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.39% to 3.49%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *3.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.39% - 3.49%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 1, 2019 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *3.14%* High Ratio Purchase, Owner Occupied

5 Year Fixed - *2.94%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.75%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *3.14%*
4 Year Fixed - *3.24%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.94% to 3.19%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.24% to 3.34%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *3.20% - 3.00%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.24% - 3.34%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 8, 2019 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

3 Year Fixed - *3.14%* High Ratio Purchase, Owner Occupied

5 Year Fixed - *2.94%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.75%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *3.14%*
4 Year Fixed - *3.24%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.94% to 3.19%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.24% to 3.34%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *3.20% - 3.00%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.24% - 3.34%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Aug 5, 2019 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.49%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 60-90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.70%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.89%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.94%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.49% to 2.74%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.64% to 2.89%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.70% - 3.05%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79% - 2.89%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## dj_rice

Wow thats quite a reduction

----------


## TimLacroix

> Wow thats quite a reduction



 :Clap:  Yes it is... we've a reduction in the bond yield due to US & China challenges. Up slightly today after a sell off since Monday.

----------


## triplep

Might be a silly question, but why is the high ratio rate lower than the conventional rate? I would have assumed the conventional rate would be preferred from a risk perspective, or do the mortgage companies just rather take on more risk and have a higher return?

----------


## Buster

> Might be a silly question, but why is the high ratio rate lower than the conventional rate? I would have assumed the conventional rate would be preferred from a risk perspective, or do the mortgage companies just rather take on more risk and have a higher return?



i assume that is related to insurance

----------


## TimLacroix

> Might be a silly question, but why is the high ratio rate lower than the conventional rate? I would have assumed the conventional rate would be preferred from a risk perspective, or do the mortgage companies just rather take on more risk and have a higher return?



Yes this is what most would think from a risk view, larger down payment less risk! However, the government made changes for conventional mortgages January 2018 that impacted lenders and why rates are different. 

The government decided that lenders required to hold more capital for conventional mortgages in order to share in the risk. In a nutshell, if the lenders have to hold more capital on their books, they are not making as much money which means their costs for that money goes up. The end result is that lenders needed to make up the losses by passing the cost to consumers... and in this case as it is related to mortgages, the rates are slightly higher.

And the rates are potentially higher for refinances and rental properties... 

This has complicated the "what is your lowest rate" question. It is not one rate fits all anymore.

----------


## ExtraSlow

EDIT: I see Tim has replied above while I was typing. Use his answer not mine.....

----------


## killramos

Thanks Obama...

Fun question, do below prime HELOC not exist any more? I feel like people used to brag about them all the time but seems like they are unicorns? Never opened one but seems like a good idea to have one on standby?

----------


## Disoblige

So, stupid question, excuse my ignorance.

High ratio mortgage means exceeding 80% of purchase price right?
So is there any benefit to someone who only puts a 19.9% down payment or something, then gets CMHC/Genworth insurance, and come out ahead because of the lower interest rate?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> So, stupid question, excuse my ignorance.
> 
> High ratio mortgage means exceeding 80% of purchase price right?
> So is there any benefit to someone who only puts a 19.9% down payment or something, then gets CMHC/Genworth insurance, and come out ahead because of the lower interest rate?



High ratio is just a down payment less than 20%, so you're right.

If you can make more than the mortgage % with your money though, which is not difficult with these crazy low rates, that is the other side of the debate.

----------


## spike98

> So, stupid question, excuse my ignorance.
> 
> High ratio mortgage means exceeding 80% of purchase price right?
> So is there any benefit to someone who only puts a 19.9% down payment or something, then gets CMHC/Genworth insurance, and come out ahead because of the lower interest rate?



Depending on the mortgage amount, yes its cheaper to pay the insurance vs the extra interest over the term. This is also compounded by putting the money in a 1yr GIC then dumping the remainder on your mortgage the next year via a lump some. You will have to marth out the scenarios to see if it works. In my situation, i would have saved about 10k in interested over the 5 year term doing the 19.9% and lump sum route.

----------


## realazy

> So, stupid question, excuse my ignorance.
> 
> High ratio mortgage means exceeding 80% of purchase price right?
> So is there any benefit to someone who only puts a 19.9% down payment or something, then gets CMHC/Genworth insurance, and come out ahead because of the lower interest rate?



https://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/finan...insurance-cost

You decide if it's worth it based on those premiums. The premium is for the life of the loan, not just the term.

For conventional, I've been told every 5% down brings the rate closer to the insured rate up to 35% down. So 20% down (80% LTV) is the worst rate, and 35% down (65% LTV) is the best rate (which will equal the high ratio rate).

So in short, you save 0.20% interest on your loan amortized over 25 years but you pay 2.8% of the loan value in insurance premiums up front (for your 19.9% down, 80.1% LTV example). But in reality as you pay down your loan, you'll have access to better rates relative to insured rates as you renew/refinance because you'll have a lower LTV every time you renew. 

I can't really see the benefit.

----------


## civicHB

Did some quick math, over 5 year term even with the higher rate it is better to put 20% down and save the CMHC fees.

$450,000 purchase price and 20% vs 19.90% Down payment

2.49% 2.64%	Rate
$450,000 $450,000 Price
19.90% 20.00%	Downpayment
$89,500 $90,000 Downpayment
$6,489 $- CMHC
$366,989 $360,000 Loan

$1,642 $1,638 Monthly
$42,084 $43,824 Term interest
$310,506 $305,551 End of term balance

----------


## Disoblige

Thanks all for the explanations.

----------


## JoniBoy

Another disadvantage to keep in mind is by going with CMHC insurance your mortgage is no longer non-recourse.

----------


## TimLacroix

*** Rates are on the Rise - Some lenders have increased Rates - 5-Year Bond Yield continues to rise ***


Current Rates to Open Week Sept 9, 2019 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.39%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 60-90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.70%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.89%*
4 Year Fixed - *2.94%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.39% to 2.69%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.59% to 2.79%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.70% - 3.05%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79% - 2.89%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Oct 7, 2019 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 60-90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.70%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.69%* * High Ratio
4 Year Fixed - *2.69%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54% to 2.79%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.69% to 2.89%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.70% - 3.05%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89% - 2.99%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Oct 14, 2019 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 60-90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.70%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 90 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.69%* * High Ratio
4 Year Fixed - *2.69%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54% to 2.79%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.69% to 2.84%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.70% - 3.10%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89% - 2.99%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Dec 9, 2019 

*Prime Rate - 3.95%*

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 60-90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.70%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 60 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.69%* * High Ratio
4 Year Fixed - *2.69%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54% to 2.74%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.69% to 2.84%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.70% - 3.10%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.89% - 2.99%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## redblack

Bump

Hi Tim

What are the current 5yr conventional rates?

My mortgage is up for renewal in 3 months and was offered 2.69

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Bump
> 
> Hi Tim
> 
> What are the current 5yr conventional rates?
> 
> My mortgage is up for renewal in 3 months and was offered 2.69



Good timing, I'm 4 months out from renewal. Haven't heard what current place will offer, but they were really disorganized last time.

----------


## TimLacroix

> Bump
> 
> Hi Tim
> 
> What are the current 5yr conventional rates?
> 
> My mortgage is up for renewal in 3 months and was offered 2.69



Hi Redblack...

That is a pretty descent renewal rate... we are seeing rate drops as the bond market is down for the past week. Currently we are able to obtain 2.64% at the moment. I'll send a PM and gather more details.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey Tim, I have your team working on my renewal, but thought I'd ask here anyway. Think the central banks curing rates in the near future as a reaction to Coronavirus will translate to lower mortgage rates?

----------


## TimLacroix

> Hey Tim, I have your team working on my renewal, but thought I'd ask here anyway. Think the central banks curing rates in the near future as a reaction to Coronavirus will translate to lower mortgage rates?



Yes, the coronavirus has had an impact on the markets and interest rates, especially the 5-year fixed rates. The 5-year bond yield has plummeted in the past few weeks due to this. This has affect longer term rates too (7-year, 10-year).

However, Bank of Canada hasn't indicated whether or not they are going to lower the central bank rates. The next meeting is March 4 (next week) and from what I am reading... they may hold fast once again and not change. Note that this rate primarily affect variable rate mortgages, student loans, lines of credits etc.

----------


## z24_wheels

I've got a variable mortgage at prime - 0.7% that is up for renewal in July. Should I try to get the same from my bank, or look at something else?

----------


## TimLacroix

> I've got a variable mortgage at prime - 0.7% that is up for renewal in July. Should I try to get the same from my bank, or look at something else?



Hi z24_wheels - we would love to assist with your renewal and discuss options between variable and fixed. I'll send you a PM.

----------


## chongkee_

I'm up for renewal in October.
How early should I be looking?

----------


## TimLacroix

> I'm up for renewal in October.
> How early should I be looking?



Never too early to start the process... depending on your current lender, we can secure rates 120 days in advance. Some earlier... so if you are interested in reviewing options, we can get connected? ~ Tim

----------


## pheoxs

HBSC showing 2.29% on 5 year fixed on their site. Seems too good to be true?

https://www.hsbc.ca/mortgages/

----------


## msommers

Fine print there:

High Ratio Mortgage is when customer obtains a personal mortgage with mortgage default insurance with HSBC Canada. Click terms and conditionsterms and conditions This link will open in a new window for more details

----------


## Strider

> HBSC showing 2.29% on 5 year fixed on their site. Seems too good to be true?
> 
> https://www.hsbc.ca/mortgages/






> Fine print there:
> 
> High Ratio Mortgage is when customer obtains a personal mortgage with mortgage default insurance with HSBC Canada. Click terms and conditionsterms and conditions This link will open in a new window for more details



2.29% for CMHC insured, 2.49% for others
HSBC is absolutely shit to deal with, but it's better than getting into a cheap rate with bona-fide sale clause.
Best is just to use their rate as leverage to get a better rate from your current lender on renewal.

----------


## sabad66

BoC cut rates half a point today. Any guesses if rates heading lower than the 2.29% HSBC deal? I have a renewal on a rental property coming up in May so starting to think about this now

----------


## TimLacroix

> BoC cut rates half a point today. Any guesses if rates heading lower than the 2.29% HSBC deal? I have a renewal on a rental property coming up in May so starting to think about this now



Yes, this is great news for variable rate mortgage, student loans etc. The BIG question is going to be how much of the 0.50% is going to be passed on to consumers by the lenders? The full 0.50% or just 0.25%... will will know this information within the next day or 2. 

Note the 2.29% is not available for rental properties. Owner Occupied homes.

----------


## killramos

2.29 is only for High ratio requiring insurance anyway. The standard rate for that HSBC mortgage at 2.49 sounds pretty par for the course with a 50 point drop. Expect many to drop to that level ish within the week.

----------


## pheoxs

> Yes, this is great news for variable rate mortgage, student loans etc. The BIG question is going to be how much of the 0.50% is going to be passed on to consumers by the lenders? The full 0.50% or just 0.25%... will will know this information within the next day or 2. 
> 
> Note the 2.29% is not available for rental properties. Owner Occupied homes.



0 Chance its 0.5. My guess is 0.3 or 0.25. Since 2008 the gap between the posted rate and the bank rates just keeps widening. Gotta pad those profits.

----------


## sabad66

> Yes, this is great news for variable rate mortgage, student loans etc. The BIG question is going to be how much of the 0.50% is going to be passed on to consumers by the lenders? The full 0.50% or just 0.25%... will will know this information within the next day or 2. 
> 
> Note the 2.29% is not available for rental properties. Owner Occupied homes.



So you don’t see fixed rates dropping further cuz of the rate cut? I know it’s been mentioned that they aren’t directly correlated but anecdotally I feel like there is some connection

Also generally speaking if hypothetically I got a rate hold today from hsbc at 2.49, could I just hang on to that without finalizing/signing and wait a couple of months to see if they drop further? Renewal Date is around mid May so thinking about a rate hold now and then late April re-assess to see if anything better is available. Sorry for the maybe dumb question but this will be my first renewal so not sure what to expect

----------


## TimLacroix

> So you dont see fixed rates dropping further cuz of the rate cut? I know its been mentioned that they arent directly correlated but anecdotally I feel like there is some connection
> 
> Also generally speaking if hypothetically I got a rate hold today from hsbc at 2.49, could I just hang on to that without finalizing/signing and wait a couple of months to see if they drop further? Renewal Date is around mid May so thinking about a rate hold now and then late April re-assess to see if anything better is available. Sorry for the maybe dumb question but this will be my first renewal so not sure what to expect



Yes, we are expected rate cuts on the fixed side as the 5-year bond yield has been declining each day... we should see these cuts on fixed happening in the next week or so. 

Yes, if you have a rate hold, that is great. By signing does not lock you with HSBC as you can continue to make changes... if you are planning to change lenders or use a broker, they will need approx 3- weeks prior to closing to get everything secured. If it is a renewal or switch, I would suggest giving 4-weeks to complete paperwork. 

If you have questions, please PM, call / text (403-479-0066) or email, [email protected]... I would be happy to assist, answer questions and or guide you through next steps. 

Tim

----------


## gmc72

Well, that 2.29 from HSBC is a hell of a lot better than the 2.84 I was quoted from BMO for a new mortgage. Maybe I'll go back to them and see if they can beat it.

----------


## killramos

RBC has cut its prime rate by the full .5%

I would expect all other lenders to follow suit.

Having an extra couple bucks in interest savings never hurts.

https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/rbc-cuts...move-1.1400320

----------


## pheoxs

> RBC has cut its prime rate by the full .5%
> 
> I would expect all other lenders to follow suit.
> 
> Having an extra couple bucks in interest savings never hurts.
> 
> https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/rbc-cuts...move-1.1400320



Scotia as well. Wow, I'm surprised actually

----------


## msommers

I just renewed online through Scotia. 2.59% 4-yr fixed. I couldn't switch lenders and this was literally click a couple buttons. Much better than the 3.15 I was paying before...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Am I reading right that variable mortgages right now are higher than fixed? 3.45 prime minus 0.6 or 0.75 is still worse than 2.45. I think. 
@Mar
, can you check this for me?

----------


## killramos

Give it a few days to stabilize after the rate drops, gonna be cloudy for a while.

Read an interesting report this morning from a leading BB bank that 2 more quarter point rate drops are expected, one at the scheduled meeting in a couple weeks, then another at April’s meeting. Which would be why current variable rates are printing higher than fixed, the banks think Rates are going down so they are willing to market lower fixed rates more aggressively.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Give it a few days for Tim's sexy-sounding assistant to finish your application.



 I will follow this advice.

----------


## TimLacroix

> 0 Chance its 0.5. My guess is 0.3 or 0.25. Since 2008 the gap between the posted rate and the bank rates just keeps widening. Gotta pad those profits.






> Well, that 2.29 from HSBC is a hell of a lot better than the 2.84 I was quoted from BMO for a new mortgage. Maybe I'll go back to them and see if they can beat it.






> Am I reading right that variable mortgages right now are higher than fixed? 3.45 prime minus 0.6 or 0.75 is still worse than 2.45. I think. 
> @Mar
> , can you check this for me?



For most of 2019 and currently, the fixed rates have been lower than variable. With Prime being lowered, the variable is now closer to fixed rates. 

If you have discounts of 0.60% or higher, there could be an opportunity to get better rates and save money... even if it meant paying a penalty. PM if you would like to chat.

----------


## Brent.ff

See what TD does with their stupid Prime and Prime Mortgage. KNowing them, drop the prime by 0.5 and mortgage by 0.25

----------


## TimLacroix

> I will follow this advice.






> See what TD does with their stupid Prime and Prime Mortgage. KNowing them, drop the prime by 0.5 and mortgage by 0.25



TD will likely drop Prime by 0.50% but they have 2 Primes. Mortgage Prime and Bank Prime...

Mortgage Prime is currently 4.10%
TD Bank Prime is currently 3.95%

----------


## Mar

> Am I reading right that variable mortgages right now are higher than fixed? 3.45 prime minus 0.6 or 0.75 is still worse than 2.45. I think. 
> @Mar
> , can you check this for me?



I'm a software developer, dude. The only thing I know about mortgages is to not get one with your lunatic friend.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm a software developer, dude. The only thing I know about mortgages is to not get one with your lunatic friend.



Hi buddy.

----------


## Strider

> Am I reading right that variable mortgages right now are higher than fixed? 3.45 prime minus 0.6 or 0.75 is still worse than 2.45.



It's been that way for a while now. Haven't seen a P-1.0 or P-0.8 recently unless high ratio or other stings attached.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I only look at this every few years when I renew. Maybe it was different three years ago? Always looking to learn more.

----------


## ercchry

> It's been that way for a while now. Haven't seen a P-1.0 or P-0.8 recently unless high ratio or other stings attached.



P-1 is easy enough if you have at least 30% equity

----------


## Brent.ff

> TD will likely drop Prime by 0.50% but they have 2 Primes. Mortgage Prime and Bank Prime...
> 
> Mortgage Prime is currently 4.10%
> TD Bank Prime is currently 3.95%



TD down to 3.6 for mortgage prime

----------


## TimLacroix

Hi Beyond members,

I will be in a conference today but wanted to give a heads up that I will have updated mortgage rates on Monday. 

They have DROPPED however, the dust has not settled yet so I would like to wait until Monday. 

Heads up, fixed rates are currently as low as 2.29% and the variable rates are as low as 2.45% (with discount off of Prime). 

Please PM if you are interested in rates today or over the weekend and I will respond as quickly as I can. 

Or you can text / email for faster responses... 
403-479-0066
[email protected]

----------


## pheoxs

> TD down to 3.6 for mortgage prime



So even a P-1.0 rate would still be worse than than the 2.29 HSBC was offering. Why would anyone go variable at this point? Unless you expect another half percent rate cut that lasts for most of the 5 years?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So even a P-1.0 rate would still be worse than than the 2.29 HSBC was offering. Why would anyone go variable at this point? Unless you expect another half percent rate cut that lasts for most of the 5 years?



Sometimes the flexibility to break a variable mortgage is much better. I think? That's about all I can think of.

----------


## TimLacroix

> So even a P-1.0 rate would still be worse than than the 2.29 HSBC was offering. Why would anyone go variable at this point? Unless you expect another half percent rate cut that lasts for most of the 5 years?



There are a few reasons to take variable and the biggest is personal preference. Long term, the fixed will protect you and you don't need to listen to the news... a predictable payment!

We are also currently offering 2.29% and with terms and conditions that are better.

- - - Updated - - -




> Sometimes the flexibility to break a variable mortgage is much better. I think? That's about all I can think of.



This is one of the reasons to take variable depending on your lender... primarily if you are with a bank as their penalty calculations are higher than non banks... approx. 3-4 times higher.

----------


## Brent.ff

So curious, I know you can convert a variable to a fixed, but I assume they’re not going to let you convert to a fixed rate that is less then that of a variable?

----------


## firebane

> Hi Beyond members,
> 
> I will be in a conference today but wanted to give a heads up that I will have updated mortgage rates on Monday. 
> 
> They have DROPPED however, the dust has not settled yet so I would like to wait until Monday. 
> 
> Heads up, fixed rates are currently as low as 2.29% and the variable rates are as low as 2.45% (with discount off of Prime). 
> 
> Please PM if you are interested in rates today or over the weekend and I will respond as quickly as I can. 
> ...



Well looks like something about current events could play into my favor!

----------


## Russo

Tangerine just dropped their Rate from 2.59% to 2.39% for 5 years fixed

----------


## TimLacroix

> So curious, I know you can convert a variable to a fixed, but I assume they’re not going to let you convert to a fixed rate that is less then that of a variable?



Unfortunately, if you convert your variable rate to fixed with your current lender, it will likely not be as low as the current rates offered by other lenders. If you PM me the lender, your rate, etc... I can advise what you may get. Or call your lender and get the info first... then we can advise what options you may have to switch to a fixed.

----------


## arcticcat522

Stupid corona virus couldn't have been a month earlier.....missed it be that much.

----------


## dirtsniffer

OK i am still confused why fixed is lower than variable

----------


## Cagare

> OK i am still confused why fixed is lower than variable



They are funded from two different locations. Variable is based on the bank/mortgage prime which is based on the overnight lending rate from the Bank of Canada typically, meaning that the bank is using the Bank of Canada as a backstop for these mortgages, so the variable is tied to that, as the overnight lending rate is the short term loan basis for the banks to backstop their accounts.

Fixed mortgages are funding out of the bond market, with private/institutional investors. Meaning that rates are set based on the 5 year/10 year bond rate etc. Basically the bond market is getting flooded right now which is driving down returns on bonds, which is driving down the fixed rate below that of Prime and even the discounts applied to the prime rate on variable mortgages.

----------


## dirtsniffer

awesome thanks.

----------


## ercchry

> awesome thanks.



That’s very inaccurate... but yes variable follows overnight BoC rate and fixed follows bond markets...

----------


## Cagare

> That’s very inaccurate... but yes variable follows overnight BoC rate and fixed follows bond markets...



Could you explain it accurately. I am not sure what's wrong there.

----------


## ercchry

All loans are funded based on the deposits held by banks... this is referred to as the “balance sheet”

Monolines (not banks) pay a premium to banks for access to their balance sheets. Insured and insurable loans (backed by cmhc, genworth, Canada guarantee) and sold off to the secondary market as securities. This way the lenders can re-lend that capital for more loans, uninsurable loans have to sit on balance sheets. 

Variable/adjustable vs fixed has nothing to do with how the loans are funded. Just two ways loans can be priced, they base this pricing off those two different metrics though as with fixed they must forecast what capital will be worth in the future, hence the bond markets, where as variable is more dynamic and can be based off current capital costs

----------


## Cagare

> All loans are funded based on the deposits held by banks... this is referred to as the “balance sheet”
> 
> Monolines (not banks) pay a premium to banks for access to their balance sheets. Insured and insurable loans (backed by cmhc, genworth, Canada guarantee) and sold off to the secondary market as securities. This way the lenders can re-lend that capital for more loans, uninsurable loans have to sit on balance sheets. 
> 
> Variable/adjustable vs fixed has nothing to do with how the loans are funded. Just two ways loans can be priced, they base this pricing off those two different metrics though as with fixed they must forecast what capital will be worth in the future, hence the bond markets, where as variable is more dynamic and can be based off current capital costs



Excellent explanation. I knew that loans were funded on the balance sheet. I had the thought that they would use the Bank of Canada as a back stop to their balance sheet, which is why they base their prime on BoC prime rate.

Did not understand that fixed was based on the future value of capital, but makes sense it adds up from the bond market.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week March 9, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 3.45%* DECREASE by 0.50%

*Special Rate Offers*

5 Year Fixed - *2.29%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 60-90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.35%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 60 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.44%* * High Ratio
4 Year Fixed - *2.54%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.29% to 2.44%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.49% to 2.69%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.45% - 2.75%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.59% - 2.69%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Why are rates "unpublished"? Are there secret rates for Aspen people?

----------


## Brent.ff

So where do fixed go from here?I can transfer my VRM (currently at 2.55) to 5 year fixed at 2.44. But i cant see things getting better soon

Ooof.

----------


## TimLacroix

> Why are rates "unpublished"? Are there secret rates for Aspen people?



Yes there are secret rates (LOL). Actually they are rates that lenders offer that cannot be published. Currently there are no unpublished promotions.

----------


## TimLacroix

> So where do fixed go from here?I can transfer my VRM (currently at 2.55) to 5 year fixed at 2.44. But i cant see things getting better soon
> 
> Ooof.



Yes, you will get a better rate if you transfer to a new lender as your current lender will offer you slightly higher rates. I would hold off doing anything as there is a possibility of more Bank of Canada drops.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yes, you will get a better rate if you transfer to a new lender as your current lender will offer you slightly higher rates. I would hold off doing anything as there is a possibility of more Bank of Canada drops.



Hold off, but not a bad time to start the paperwork process with your favourite brokers very nice sounding assistant. I have a thing for accents . . .

----------


## TimLacroix

> Hold off, but not a bad time to start the paperwork process with your favourite brokers very nice sounding assistant. I have a thing for accents . . .



hahahaha... love it  :Smilie: ... and thanks for the plug!

----------


## TimLacroix

HEADS UP - WARNING

If you are looking at variable rates in the coming months for a purchase or renewal of your mortgage... do so ASAP. 

A few lenders have started to change the discounts offered on the Prime rate. Currently we have seen a couple of lenders increase their discounts by as much as 0.25%. Meaning, -1.00 discounts are now 0-.75%.

If you have questions or are considering variable rates... we can hold them for 120-days giving you time to decide... and always can switch to the low fixed rates prior to closing. I can be reached by phone / text 403-479-0066 or [email protected]

----------


## killramos

BOC has another 50pt cut this afternoon.

----------


## pheoxs

> BOC has another 50pt cut this afternoon.



Crazy, adding more fuel to the housing market fire to try and keep it going.

@tim
 are bond markets also trending down? Do you think we'll see any cuts below on the fixed rates or has the market already priced things in?

----------


## killramos

I have gotten 4 times the normal number of viewing requests for my house this week lol. Nuts.

----------


## blownz

> I have gotten 4 times the normal number of viewing requests for my house this week lol. Nuts.



Hide your toilet paper!


And disinfect after they leave...  :Barf:

----------


## TimLacroix

> Crazy, adding more fuel to the housing market fire to try and keep it going.
> 
> @tim
>  are bond markets also trending down? Do you think we'll see any cuts below on the fixed rates or has the market already priced things in?



No, the bond markets are trending upwards with the recent announcement.

Up from mid 0.50% to 0.65% now... 5 Year Bond Yield

And with that said, we just received notice from 1 major lender that they are raising rates tomorrow. Very odd... however, I was seeing changes to variable rate discounts that the last 2 days but not on any other rates. 

More to come by Monday I assume.

----------


## killramos

> Hide your toilet paper!
> 
> 
> And disinfect after they leave...



I’ll let my tenants know  :ROFL!:

----------


## TimLacroix

Rates have started to move... Friday evening Scotia made a big move! 
- Scotia increase to fixed rates by 0.25%
- Scotia decrease in variable rate discounts from -0.70% to -0.10%

- Equitable Bank decrease in variable rate discounts from -1.00% to -0.25%

And a few other went from -1.00 to -0.80%.
And a couple other non-banks increase fixed by 0.10%

I would image we will see more announcements on Monday. If you are interested in securing some rates for the next 120-days... please PM me as I am working over the weekend to assist my fellow Beyond members. Or email [email protected].
-

----------


## 03ozwhip

Hopefully some good news coming my way 
@TimLacroix
 !

----------


## TimLacroix

> Hopefully some good news coming my way 
> @TimLacroix
>  !



You betcha... on it!  :Burn Out:

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week March 30, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%* -----> *DECREASE by 1.50%*

*PROMOTIONS*

5 Year Fixed - *2.29%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 45 days (some restrictions)

5 Year Fixed - *2.39%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 45 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 60 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 60 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.49%* * High Ratio
4 Year Fixed - *3.09%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.29% to 2.69%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.69% to 2.94%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.40% - 2.65%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *3.09% - 3.19%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Tim, I'm in Saskatchewan so obviously worked with someone else but I just got my paperwork to sign yesterday and would appreciate your input if you don't mind. I've got a five-year variable with TD at Prime minus .75 with a $2,000 cash back, this is a refi. Should I sign on the dotted line, or is there better? I feel like it's a pretty good deal.

Financially it's a really good move based on where I'm coming from, that's all been determined. I just wonder if I am inking it too soon.

----------


## ercchry

> Tim, I'm in Saskatchewan so obviously worked with someone else but I just got my paperwork to sign yesterday and would appreciate your input if you don't mind. I've got a five-year variable with TD at Prime minus .75 with a $2,000 cash back, this is a refi. Should I sign on the dotted line, or is there better? I feel like it's a pretty good deal.
> 
> Financially it's a really good move based on where I'm coming from, that's all been determined. I just wonder if I am inking it too soon.



That essentially works out to P-0.60 with a normal bank which isnt bad for a refi... depending on loan to value of course... what percentage of equity is left?

----------


## TimLacroix

> Tim, I'm in Saskatchewan so obviously worked with someone else but I just got my paperwork to sign yesterday and would appreciate your input if you don't mind. I've got a five-year variable with TD at Prime minus .75 with a $2,000 cash back, this is a refi. Should I sign on the dotted line, or is there better? I feel like it's a pretty good deal.
> 
> Financially it's a really good move based on where I'm coming from, that's all been determined. I just wonder if I am inking it too soon.



Hi, this is a good discount for a refinance. TD Prime is 2.60% now so your effective rate will be 1.90%. This is good and will also protect you from fixed rate penalties if you were to sell in the next few years. 

If you would like me to read the details, please email the docs to [email protected] to review terms and conditions especially with the cashback promo. Otherwise, it will not get any better for a variable rate.  :thumbs up:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Thanks Tim! I felt that was a great deal (even with TD ripping me off for the 0.1 "mtg prime" bullshit) but it's good to hear an expert confirm. I am comfortable with the rest of the document details but appreciate the offer.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 20, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)

5 Year Fixed - *2.49%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 45 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 60 days (some restrictions)


*Full Feature Rates* -- 60 to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.49%* * High Ratio
4 Year Fixed - *2.99%*
5 Year Fixed - *2.49% to 2.69%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.69% to 2.94%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.30% - 2.45%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.94% - 3.04%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 27, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*


5 Year Fixed - *2.39%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 45 days (some restrictions)

5 Year Fixed - *2.49%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 120 days (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.39%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.54% to 2.69%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.54% to 2.89%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10% - 2.45%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79% - 2.89%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week May 11, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*


5 Year Fixed - *2.29%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 45 days (some restrictions)

5 Year Fixed - *2.49%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.05%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 120 days (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.29%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.39% to 2.54%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.59% to 2.79%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.25% - 2.45%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.79% - 2.89%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week May 18, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*


5 Year Fixed - *2.29%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 45 days (some restrictions)

5 Year Fixed - *2.49%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90 days (some restrictions)


5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.05%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 120 days (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.29%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.29% to 2.54%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.59% to 2.79%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.15% - 2.45%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.59% - 2.69%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## RX_EVOLV

We just got offered to blend our 2 mortgages for better rates. Is this a good time to do so? 

Mortgage #1 - 20 months left. would go from 2.84% to 2.67%
Mortgage #2 - 27 months left. would go from 3.29% to 2.77%

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those fixed rates? I'd say right now a "good" rate target is 2.4-2.5%.
Have you looked at your penalty of you took your mortgages elsewhere? That's a good data point. You will have no leverage at your current lender.

----------


## TimLacroix

> We just got offered to blend our 2 mortgages for better rates. Is this a good time to do so? 
> 
> Mortgage #1 - 20 months left. would go from 2.84% to 2.67%
> Mortgage #2 - 27 months left. would go from 3.29% to 2.77%



PM'd

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 1, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*


5 Year Fixed - *2.24%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 45 days (some restrictions)

5 Year Fixed - *2.34%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-129 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.95%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-120 days (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.19%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.24% to 2.49%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.49% to 2.79%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00% - 2.35%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.54% - 2.79%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 8, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

5 Year Fixed - *2.09%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-129 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.85%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-120 days (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.19%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.24% to 2.49%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.49% to 2.79%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00% - 2.35%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.54% - 2.79%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 21, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

5 Year Fixed - *2.09%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-129 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.85%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-120 days (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.19%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.19% to 2.34%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.24% to 2.44%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00% - 2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.44% - 2.59%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## dirtsniffer

WWYD:

5 year fixed at 2.09%

5 year variable at 1.90%

----------


## sabad66

> WWYD:
> 
> 5 year fixed at 2.09%
> 
> 5 year variable at 1.90%



My gut feel is that rates aren't going up in the next 3 years so variable is definitely attractive. But with the difference being only .19%, I would probably lean to the fixed just for the stability. If the spread was higher at like .3% or more i would take the risk and go variable. Just my opinion though, its a tough one.

----------


## ercchry

If you’re not gonna break the term... fixed, I don’t even want to think of what type of BS is gonna be pulled out to fix this covid mess, but can’t complain about the piece of mind knowing you won’t have to worry about it locked in way down in the free money zone

----------


## dirtsniffer

We are definitely considering breaking the term as we want to keep options open on our rental. Apparently MCAP charges 3 months interest to do so which is pretty reasonable given the size of the mortgage.

----------


## ercchry

> We are definitely considering breaking the term as we want to keep options open on our rental. Apparently MCAP charges 3 months interest to do so which is pretty reasonable given the size of the mortgage.



Uh no, not on fixed... only variable, also I’m assuming “options open” means sale... cause if it’s their value-flex that’s the only way you’re breaking it.

Interest rate differential could be a killer if this truly is the bottom for rates... better than a big bank, but still never fun

----------


## killramos

Variable for sure. In your case. But also in all cases.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shop around. You may find a better variable.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 29, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

5 Year Fixed - *1.99%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-129 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.75%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-120 days (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.19%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.19% to 2.24%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.24% to 2.44%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00% - 2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.44% - 2.59%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 6, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

5 Year Fixed - *1.99%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-129 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.75%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-120 days (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.19%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.19% to 2.24%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.24% to 2.44%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.00% - 2.25%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.44% - 2.59%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Uh no, not on fixed... only variable, also I’m assuming “options open” means sale... cause if it’s their value-flex that’s the only way you’re breaking it.
> 
> Interest rate differential could be a killer if this truly is the bottom for rates... better than a big bank, but still never fun



 
@ercchry
 Can you explain this to me?
The offer is now 1.89% on the value flex..

As I understand it, if we sell and end the mortgage with the bank having a higher interest rate we pay 3 months interest?

----------


## ercchry

Yeah that’s IRD.

So say 3yrs left in term. Whatever the 3yr posted term is will be the rate they use. So let’s say it’s 2.5%... 2.5-1.89=0.61% 

So open mortgage calculator and change the balance and amortization to 3 years into the future, use 0.61% as rate and add up the interest charges for the next 3yrs

----------


## TimLacroix

> I've got a variable mortgage at prime - 0.7% that is up for renewal in July. Should I try to get the same from my bank, or look at something else?



Please call me to discuss options... 403-479-0066... depends on which bank you are with etc. What is the current offer?

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Yeah that’s IRD.
> 
> So say 3yrs left in term. Whatever the 3yr posted term is will be the rate they use. So let’s say it’s 2.5%... 2.5-1.89=0.61% 
> 
> So open mortgage calculator and change the balance and amortization to 3 years into the future, use 0.61% as rate and add up the interest charges for the next 3yrs



I thought it was if the rate went down then IRD applied and that if the current rate was higher than mine it would be a 3 month interest penalty.

----------


## TimLacroix

> @ercchry
>  Can you explain this to me?
> The offer is now 1.89% on the value flex..
> 
> As I understand it, if we sell and end the mortgage with the bank having a higher interest rate we pay 3 months interest?



This is correct... if the prevailing rates at the time of selling is higher, then you should have an 3 month interest penalty. As mentioned above, they will compare the rate with the remaining time/ term rate. So if higher, than your current rate, 3 month interest should apply.

Feel free to call if you wish to chat. 403-479-0066

----------


## ercchry

right, yeah... haven’t had coffee yet haha. The entire idea is if they relend that money out and it’s worth less than you agreed to give them for that timeframe then you pay the difference, concept is sound, just reverse that bit haha

----------


## sabad66

Are there any ways to break a mortgage with a bona fide sales clause without actually selling? I think the answer is No, but asking in case there is a long shot / creative way to do this.

----------


## ercchry

I know a lot of brokers, the mcap rep has been in the industry a loooong time... have never heard of anyone pulling it off

----------


## sabad66

> I know a lot of brokers, the mcap rep has been in the industry a loooong time... have never heard of anyone pulling it off



Darn. Assumed that was the case but you never know. I wish my broker pushed me away from that at the time. Saving 10 points seemed like a good idea at the time but with these lower rates these days I’m not too happy I can’t break it. My own fault at the end of the day :Banghead:

For anyone else considering a fixed mortgage with bona fide sales clause - never do it! A lot can happen in 5 years and being stuck sucks balls

----------


## TimLacroix

> I'm up for renewal in October.
> How early should I be looking?



We can start securing rates 120 days from now... so you can start now. If you wish to chat further, please call/ text 403-479-0066.

----------


## Disoblige

> For anyone else considering a fixed mortgage with bona fide sales clause - never do it! A lot can happen in 5 years and being stuck sucks balls



This is what I am worried about myself a little bit. Gotta lock down a rate in the next week or so and I'm worried we see much lower rates in the remainder of the years and into next year.

----------


## dirtsniffer

This is for my rental, so I can't forsee what I would do besides rent it out longer or sell it. I can't see how rates can get any lower than where they are today. Maybe prime could, but the discounts seem to be shrinking to maintain the rate...

----------


## HiSpec

I currently have the option for early renewal. I received a letter offering me P-0.34% for 3 years variable from CIBC. I believe they can do better. I've heard rates are negotiable. I may have to call Tim for advice.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Mcap is offering p-.75 for 5 year. Unsure on variable

----------


## Disoblige

> Mcap is offering p-.75 for 5 year. Unsure on variable



With 20% down or high-ratio?

----------


## gwill

> This is for my rental, so I can't forsee what I would do besides rent it out longer or sell it. I can't see how rates can get any lower than where they are today. Maybe prime could, but the discounts seem to be shrinking to maintain the rate...



I locked in one mortgage in december which I'm regretting right now. Rates are so much better now. My other rental that I renewed this may has a great variable rate.

I should have planned my december renewal a bit better. Left it to the last minute and by then it was easier just to renew then switch.

----------


## dj_rice

Just re-newed for another 2 years @ 2.36 with RBC. After 2 year term, I'll be mortgage freeeeeee whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

----------


## Disoblige

> Just re-newed for another 2 years @ 2.36 with RBC. After 2 year term, I'll be mortgage freeeeeee whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.



Aren't rates like ~2.00% right now though?.. Could be beer money :P
Congrats on mortgage free soon.

----------


## Buster

> I locked in one mortgage in december which I'm regretting right now. Rates are so much better now. My other rental that I renewed this may has a great variable rate.
> 
> I should have planned my december renewal a bit better. Left it to the last minute and by then it was easier just to renew then switch.



I still don't understand why people lock in their mortgages.

Carry on.

----------


## killramos

> I still don't understand why people lock in their mortgages.
> 
> Carry on.



+1

----------


## dj_rice

> Aren't rates like ~2.00% right now though?.. Could be beer money :P
> Congrats on mortgage free soon.



Honestly I was in a rush as it was up for renewal by July 8. Didn't have any time to wait in line/take time off to go to the branch to see someone in person either as just got recently hired back so too fresh to take time off. So I just logged into RBC and did their early renewal process thing online and that was the rate given, so just took it. It was lower than my last rate @ 3.24 so didnt have much choice to shop around since time constraints. Good enough, all the payments are going straight to principal now so can't wait!!! At first I thought I did it wrong, when it said remaining balance after term = $0 

Soon I'll have more money for race car parts

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is this the place where I brag my current rate is 1.45%? Asking for 
@SKR
.

----------


## roopi

> I still don't understand why people lock in their mortgages.
> 
> Carry on.



People lock in mortgages so they have a regular payment. It might not be the best case scenario right now since rates have been falling but some people need that in their life. 

I don't understand why people have mortgages. Carry on.

----------


## realazy

Got ya beat with 1.30% 
@ExtraSlow

----------


## dj_rice

> Got ya beat with 1.30% 
> @ExtraSlow



Damn!!!!! Didnt even know rates were that low...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Got ya beat with 1.30% 
> @ExtraSlow



Damn, leave some women for the rest of us.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Where do I get these low 1.3% rates?

----------


## ExtraSlow

First you will need a DeLorean, and then talk to Tim.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> First you will need a DeLorean



No thanks. I don't smoke.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Probably got a p-1.2 at some point. 2018? 

I have p-1 on my house so 1.49 as well. 

Im considering doing fixed on my townhouse right now. 1.75 currently on variable or 1.89 on fixed. I don't see how rates can drop any lower than today but hey, I'm wrong all the time. What do you guys think?

----------


## Disoblige

> Damn!!!!! Didnt even know rates were that low...



Just like insurance, brokers are your friend! You wont get it that low as mentioned above but pretty effortless to get the best rate when dealing with a good broker.

----------


## Buster

ya, 
@TimLacroix
 is fantastic.

----------


## tonytiger55

> No thanks. I don't smoke.



Not to derail the thread. But as soon as I saw this quote I could not resist. CLASSIC. I got this stuck in my head now. 




But back on the thread. if you renewal is coming up. Defo talk to Tim. He has been great in providing impartial advice and taking time to take a second look. Not many people like that.

----------


## dj_rice

> Just like insurance, brokers are your friend! You wont get it that low as mentioned above but pretty effortless to get the best rate when dealing with a good broker.



Yeah seems so!!! For my next house, I'll def hit up our resident mortgage specialist.

----------


## nzwasp

I have a q regarding mortgages for low income people.

So my BIL is a part time employee making around 25k per year. No savings, lives month to month. He also has an existing car loan.

Anyway my MIL is giving him 175K to buy a house in Edmonton. Given this scenario - what would be the max he could borrow?

I tried plugging this into a calculator and it just spat out 180K as an answer - but im unsure thats accurate, not many how much can i afford allowed me to put in down payments.

----------


## ercchry

Without knowing the amount of the car loan, or credit score that’s impossible to answer

----------


## nzwasp

20K on the car loan

----------


## ercchry

Monthly payment... also is the $25k guaranteed? Does the YTD on the stub support that? What is the two year claimed income as per T4/NoA? Increasing year over year? Decreasing? Any other debts?

----------


## nzwasp

> Monthly payment... also is the $25k guaranteed? Does the YTD on the stub support that? What is the two year claimed income as per T4/NoA? Increasing year over year? Decreasing? Any other debts?



I wanted a more approx answer not specific but no hes already been laid off once this year because the company folded, this is the new job and hes only had it for 3 months, some of that time was not working due to covid shutting the restaurant down. All i know is he lives pay check to pay check.

----------


## pheoxs

> I wanted a more approx answer not specific but no hes already been laid off once this year because the company folded, this is the new job and hes only had it for 3 months, some of that time was not working due to covid shutting the restaurant down. All i know is he lives pay check to pay check.



Honestly I doubt most places would qualify him so 175k would be what he can buy since that'd be it. a) Short work history doesn't indicate stable income and b) He owe's 80% of his yearly income in a car loan ... thats two huge red flags. he might have a better chance if he pays off the vehicle loan with 20k from the downpayment then waits ~3-6 months to seem more stable at his new job.

----------


## ercchry

> I wanted a more approx answer not specific but no hes already been laid off once this year because the company folded, this is the new job and hes only had it for 3 months, some of that time was not working due to covid shutting the restaurant down. All i know is he lives pay check to pay check.



Well... this is why I ask, on the A side... not looking great. If credit is stellar a big bank might do 50% LTV... maybe... 

Most likely sounding like a B deal... so would need to qualify based on:

$75/month for heat
1/2 of any condo fees
Property taxes
Probably using a rate of 6.5% (rate plus 2%)
Car loan payment and any other debts (3% of any cc or LOC balances)

Up to 80% LTV and 50% TDS... or 65% LTV and 65% TDS... If he has taxes Filed showing Steady earnings and a couple stubs showing he has stable hours at a similar position then income will work

Or private Of course... not sure what the appetite is like these days but if they’re in first position they would probably do up to 70-80% LTV and expect rates of 9%+, income doesn’t matter

----------


## TimLacroix

> ya, 
> @TimLacroix
>  is fantastic.



Thanks for the shout out 
@Buster
 :Smilie:

----------


## nzwasp

> Well... this is why I ask, on the A side... not looking great. If credit is stellar a big bank might do 50% LTV... maybe... 
> 
> Most likely sounding like a B deal... so would need to qualify based on:
> 
> $75/month for heat
> 1/2 of any condo fees
> Property taxes
> Probably using a rate of 6.5% (rate plus 2%)
> Car loan payment and any other debts (3% of any cc or LOC balances)
> ...



Well in this situation the most screwed up thing is that his mom wants to buy the house for 350k max. He heard in his mind my mom is giving me 350K. However also the mom thinks the best way to hide money from the govt is putting her assets in her childrens name which we all know is dumb. Anyway so my wife and my bil would have to be on a title but he cant get a mortgage by himself when my wife is also on the title. So my wife told him to go get an unsecured loan for 100K or tell the mom to split the money 50/50 and then he could just buy a house (not a condo) for 175k plus whatever he could qualify for. The mom is gonna live in this house too.

----------


## ercchry

Wtf... call Tim, alternative lenders exist for a reason. Sounds like plenty of ways to structure this

----------


## HiSpec

Another thumbs up for Tim!

Called him this morning for an advice on what he thinks of the 'promotional' offer from my bank. He told me that the offer can definitely can be better. Gave my bank a call and told them what other banks are offering based on Tim's advice and got a much better rate.

----------


## gwill

> Another thumbs up for Tim!
> 
> Called him this morning for an advice on what he thinks of the 'promotional' offer from my bank. He told me that the offer can definitely can be better. Gave my bank a call and told them what other banks are offering based on Tim's advice and got a much better rate.



or you know.. use Tim's services??? LOL

----------


## 03ozwhip

> or you know.. use Tim's services??? LOL



yeah, wtf? Lol moving out of my house as I speak and once I'm ready to buy another one, 
@TimLacroix
 is my first call.

----------


## nzwasp

> Wtf... call Tim, alternative lenders exist for a reason. Sounds like plenty of ways to structure this



I used tim for my renewal too however in this situation Im waiting for them to find a house first.

----------


## ercchry

> I used tim for my renewal too however in this situation Im waiting for them to find a house first.



No, you need to talk to him first. The details are super important here.

Also your wife can register an interest after everything is closed too, so doesn’t have to be on mortgage but can leave her equity in the property so mom can have a place (and stay out of your house! Haha)

----------


## HiSpec

> or you know.. use Tim's services??? LOL



I did feel bad for getting free advice. Lol
But this renewal will be a short term renewal. Planning for a moving up, will consult with Tim when the time comes.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 27, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

5 Year Fixed - *1.89%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-129 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.70%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-120 days (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.95%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.94% to 2.14%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.10% to 2.39%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.90% - 2.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.25% - 2.49%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## Brent.ff

Whats the gut feel on next 5 years.. got an offer to lock in at 1.99 for 5, currently at 1.55 (td prime - 1.05)

----------


## TimLacroix

> Whats the gut feel on next 5 years.. got an offer to lock in at 1.99 for 5, currently at 1.55 (td prime - 1.05)



This is a tough answer... what are your plans in the next 5-years? 

One thought or strategy is to increase payments as if you took the 1,99% rate. This would put more payments toward principal while taking advantage of the 1.55% variable rate. 
- variable would give the option of low penalty if you sell or need to break your mortgage
- I assume your renewal is at least 3 to 4 years from now based on your -1.05% discount? 

It is expected that BoC will likely maintain current rates until 2022-23.

----------


## Brent.ff

Thanks. Currently we are increasing our payments to be about the same as the 1.99, and have till Jan 2024, paying rapid biweekly 




> This is a tough answer... what are your plans in the next 5-years? 
> 
> One thought or strategy is to increase payments as if you took the 1,99% rate. This would put more payments toward principal while taking advantage of the 1.55% variable rate. 
> - variable would give the option of low penalty if you sell or need to break your mortgage
> - I assume your renewal is at least 3 to 4 years from now based on your -1.05% discount? 
> 
> It is expected that BoC will likely maintain current rates until 2022-23.

----------


## TimLacroix

:thumbs up:  --> If you increase each year a little too... huge impact to your balance and interest. Then you worry less about the BoC rate changes.  :thumbs up:

----------


## JoniBoy

I don't think Tim is short of rep on this site, but just in case: another +1 for his service. He helped me negotiate an extra 15 bps off my banks "best rate" even going as far as to send me a rate quote which the bank rep was able to forward to HQ for a price match exception.

Commission for Tim: $0
Savings for Joniboy: almost $4,000 over 5 years.

Thanks Tim, I really owe you one!




> or you know.. use Tim's services??? LOL



I agree with this sentiment. In this case I didn't want to have to qualify for the loan but previous mortgages and all future mortgages go through Tim first!

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Sept 7, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

5 Year Fixed - *1.69%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-129 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.65%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-120 days (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.79%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.84% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.99% to 2.2.19%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.90% - 2.05%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *2.04% - 2.19%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Oct 5, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

5 Year Fixed - *1.64%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-129 days (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.60%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close in 90-120 days (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.79%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.79% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.1.89% to 2..14%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.85% - 1.90%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *1.99% - 2.14%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 2, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

5 Year Fixed - *1.49%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close by Jan 15, 2021 (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.45%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close by Jan 15, 2021 (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.79%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.49% to 1.79%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 1.99%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.45% - 1.80%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *1.94% - 2.14%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 9, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

5 Year Fixed - *1.49%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close by Jan 15, 2021 (some restrictions)

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.45%* High Ratio Purchase or Switch Only, Owner Occupied, Close by Jan 15, 2021 (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.79%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.49% to 1.79%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 1.99%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.45% - 1.80%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *1.94% - 2.14%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 16, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.49%* High Ratio PURCHASE ONLY, Owner Occupied, Close between Jan 2 to Feb 28, 2021

Promo 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.50%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.69%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.49% to 1.79%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.79% to 1.99%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.50% - 1.80%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *1.94% - 2.14%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 16, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.49%* High Ratio PURCHASE ONLY, Owner Occupied, Close between Jan 2 to Feb 28, 2021

Promo 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.50%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.69%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.49% to 1.79%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.79% to 1.99%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.50% - 1.80%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *1.94% - 2.14%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 30, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.49%* High Ratio PURCHASE ONLY, Owner Occupied, Close between Jan 2 to Feb 28, 2021

Promo 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.50%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.69%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.49% to 1.79%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.79% to 1.99%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.50% - 1.80%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *1.94% - 2.14%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## blownz

Do you do commercial lending as well? Rates?

----------


## TimLacroix

> Do you do commercial lending as well? Rates?



Hi, I don't do them personally but I do have a commercial colleague that does and would be happy to introduce. Rates vary depending on what you are looking for. Please PM me your details and I would be happy to introduce.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Dec 14, 2020 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.49%* High Ratio PURCHASE ONLY, Owner Occupied, Close between Jan 2 to Feb 28, 2021

Promo 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.49%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.50%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.54%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.49% to 1.79%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 1.94%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.50% - 1.80%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *1.84% - 2.04%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Jan 18, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.49%* High Ratio PURCHASE ONLY, Owner Occupied, Close between Jan 2 to Feb 28, 2021

Promo 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.49%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.50%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.54%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.49% to 1.79%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 1.94%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.50% - 1.80%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *1.79% - 2.04%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Feb 22, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.39%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.35%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.44%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.39% to 1.74%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.69% to 1.94%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.35% - 1.75%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *1.79% - 1.99%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## msommers

Damn rates are amazing right now. I think the penalty for me to leave Scotia would negate any savings sadly.

----------


## TimLacroix

> Damn rates are amazing right now. I think the penalty for me to leave Scotia would negate any savings sadly.



Rates are on the rise... approx. 0.10% to 0.15% with some lenders.

----------


## Disoblige

So lowest rates for 5 yr fixed conventional mortgage with full features (20% or more down payment, able to lump sum pay, etc.) still around 1.69%?
Is conventional 5 yr variable any lower than that, like 1.49 or 1.59?

Still not as low as what we seen in the past for variable, but still low. 
Can you confirm Tim?

----------


## TimLacroix

> So lowest rates for 5 yr fixed conventional mortgage with full features (20% or more down payment, able to lump sum pay, etc.) still around 1.69%?
> Is conventional 5 yr variable any lower than that, like 1.49 or 1.59?
> 
> Still not as low as what we seen in the past for variable, but still low. 
> Can you confirm Tim?



Yes that is correct... fixed is around 1.64-1.69% full privileges of 20-20%
Variable is 1.45%-1.50% same options.

----------


## TimLacroix

*** More *pressure* today for rates to climb... we have seen increases in fixed rates of 0.10% - 0.20%. There are still some lenders that have not moved, please reach out if you have any financing needs in the next 120 days. 

NOTE- the _5 Year Bond Yield_ is up today as well... which could indicate more increases next week.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week March 1, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.54%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 1.94%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.89% to 2.09%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

*Refinance Rates*
5 Year Fixed - *1.94% - 2.19%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week March 15, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.54%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.69%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.54%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.99% to 2.29%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 26, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.99% to 2.29%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 5, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.99% to 2.29%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## nzwasp

Whats the difference between a high ratio mortgage and a conventional?

----------


## TimLacroix

> Whats the difference between a high ratio mortgage and a conventional?



High Ratio - Purchase with less than 20% down payment.

Conventional - Purchase with more than 20% down payment.

----------


## nzwasp

> High Ratio - Purchase with less than 20% down payment.
> 
> Conventional - Purchase with more than 20% down payment.



How does that apply when you renew. I guess you would be conventional if you had more than 20% equity in your home.

----------


## TimLacroix

> How does that apply when you renew. I guess you would be conventional if you had more than 20% equity in your home.



Great question... if you purchase with less than 20% down payment and have the mortgage insured with CMHC, Sagen (prev Genworth) or Canada Guaranty... you still are eligible for High Ratio rates when you renew. 

Assuming you haven't refinanced... which is different than renewing.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Is that why High Ratio mortgages have lower rates than conventional? Because the buyer with less than 20% have to buy CMHC insurance, so it's less risk to bank?

----------


## TimLacroix

> Is that why High Ratio mortgages have lower rates than conventional? Because the buyer with less than 20% have to buy CMHC insurance, so it's less risk to bank?



Correct... Zero risk to the lender since it is default insured by one of the insurers. 

With conventional, the government imposed capital requirements for lenders which has increased their costs... and this cost is passed to the consumer in a slight premium to rates. Lenders are not required to share in the losses for conventional mortgages.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 12, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.99% to 2.29%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## flipstah

Hi Tim: 

I wanted to take advantage of the low-interest rates at the moment as I'm right on year 2 of 3-year fixed @ 3.43%

My IRD is $1k and was offered a blend-and-extend of 3 yr fixed at 2.208% or 5 year fixed at 2.497%

What's the logic in determining if you blend-and-extend vs. taking your chances upon renewal vs. going to a new lender and shopping? The ones I see are 1.34 variable to 1.89 fixed.

----------


## TimLacroix

> Hi Tim: 
> 
> I wanted to take advantage of the low-interest rates at the moment as I'm right on year 2 of 3-year fixed @ 3.43%
> 
> My IRD is $1k and was offered a blend-and-extend of 3 yr fixed at 2.208% or 5 year fixed at 2.497%
> 
> What's the logic in determining if you blend-and-extend vs. taking your chances upon renewal vs. going to a new lender and shopping? The ones I see are 1.34 variable to 1.89 fixed.



If you have a few minutes... please call/ text me at 403-479-0066 and I can assist. Cheers Tim

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 26, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.99% to 2.29%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## brucebanner

Bugged Tim a few different times over the last few years with various questions and he's always been beyond helpful. 

Finally made the change and put my mortgage through Tim and his team.

Another very satisfied customer.

----------


## TimLacroix

> Bugged Tim a few different times over the last few years with various questions and he's always been beyond helpful. 
> 
> Finally made the change and put my mortgage through Tim and his team.
> 
> Another very satisfied customer.



Thank you for the kind words... always a pleasure!

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week May 3, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.99% to 2.29%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week May 17, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.09% to 2.29%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week May 31, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.09% to 2.29%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week June 21, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.09% to 2.29%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 7, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.09% to 2.29%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.50%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Aug 2, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.15%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.04% to 2.24%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.15% - 1.40%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Oct 4, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.54%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.09%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.04% to 2.24%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05% - 1.40%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Sept 27, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 4 Year Fixed - *1.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 4 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.10%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 5 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *0.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.04%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *1.89% to 2.09%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.10% - 1.40%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

How's the chatter around B of C raising rates in 2022 affecting mortgage outlook?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Variable only, don't be distracted.

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Oct 4, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

Promo 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *0.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.74%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

Promo 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.54%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.74% to 2.09%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.04% to 2.24%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05% - 1.40%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Oct 25, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *0.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *1.89%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *1.94%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *1.89% to 2.14%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.14% to 2.29%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05% - 1.40%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.50%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 8, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *0.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *2.34%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.24%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.34% to 2.44%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.49% to 2.74%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05% - 1.40%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 15, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *0.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *2.34%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.24%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.34% to 2.44%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.49% to 2.74%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05% - 1.40%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week DEC 6, 2021 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *0.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *2.34%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.24%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.34% to 2.44%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.49% to 2.84%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05% - 1.45%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week JANUARY 24, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *0.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.49%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.49% to 2.74%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.84% to 2.99%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05% - 1.45%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week JANUARY 31, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *0.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *2.54%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.49%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.49% to 2.74%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.84% to 2.99%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05% - 1.45%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week FEBRUARY 7, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *0.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *2.64%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.05%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.59% to 2.84%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.94% to 3.19%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.10% - 1.45%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week FEBRUARY 28, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 2.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *0.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *2.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.20%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *2.69%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *2.79% to 2.99%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *2.94% to 3.19%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.25% - 1.55%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 4, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 2.70%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *1.40%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *3.69%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.65%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *3.39%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *3.69% to 3.99%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.89% to 4.14%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *1.65% - 2.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week April 25, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 3.20%* **** Changed from 270% on April 13, 2022

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *2.05%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *3.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 60 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *3.69%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *3.79% to 3.99%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *3.89% to 4.14%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10% - 2.65%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week May 16, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 3.20%* **** Changed from 2.70% on April 13, 2022

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *3.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 45-90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *3.79%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *3.99% to 4.19%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *4.19% to 4.49%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.10% - 2.65%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 11, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 3.70%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *2.60%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *4.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 45-90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.65%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *4.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *4.59% to 4.99%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *4.84% to 5.14%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.65% - 3.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week July 25, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 4.70%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *3.60%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *4.49%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 45-90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *3.80%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *4.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *4.49% to 4.99%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *4.84% to 5.14%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.65% - 3.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Aug 8, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 4.70%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *3.60%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *4.49%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 45-90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *3.80%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *4.59%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *4.49% to 4.99%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *4.84% to 5.14%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *2.65% - 3.20%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Sept 19, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 5.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *4.35%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *4.59%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 45-90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *4.45%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *4.54%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *4.59% to 5.19%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *4.84% to 5.34%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *4.45% - 5.00%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Oct 17, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 5.45%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *4.35%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *4.79%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 45-90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *4.45%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *4.94%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *4.79% to 5.19%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *4.84% to 5.34%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *4.45% - 5.00%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Oct 31, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 5.95%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *4.85%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *4.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *5.00%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *5.19%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *4.99% to 5.29%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *5.39% to 5.79%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *5.00% - 5.70%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Nov 14, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 5.95%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *4.85%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *4.99%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *5.00%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *5.19%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *4.99% to 5.29%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *5.39% to 5.79%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *5.00% - 5.70%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------


## TimLacroix

Current Rates to Open Week Dec 6, 2022 

*Prime Rate - 5.95%*

*PROMOTIONS*

PROMO 1 --> 3 Year ARM/VRM - *4.85%%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 90 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 2 --> 5 Year Fixed - *4.89%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only, Owner Occupied, 120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

PROMO 3 --> 5 Year ARM/VRM - *5.00%* High Ratio Purchase, Switch Only OR under <65% LTV, Owner Occupied, 90-120 Days to Close (some restrictions)

-------

*Full Feature Rates* up to 120 day rate protection
Starting at:

3 Year Fixed - *4.99%* * High Ratio

5 Year Fixed - *4.89% to 5.19%* * High Ratio
5 Year Fixed - *5.24% to 5.79%* * Conventional

5 Year ARM/VRM - *5.00% - 5.70%*

*HELOC Rates Prime +0.20 to +0.50%%*

Call or PM for MORE *"UnPublished"* rates or other term information. 

OAC, some terms and conditions may apply, rates subject to change without notice

----------

